# Gilden names änderung nach 4 Jahren!



## phaatom (8. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen liebe buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also was ich jez erlebt habe ist der hammer meine gilde von dem server malygos hieß Ruhm und Ehre.Ich bin dort zwar ziemlich neu drinne aber die namens änderung geht mir genau so ans herz wie die die schon 4 jahre dort sind.
Blizzard musste meinen den gilden namen gestern zu ändern weil er auf einmal nach 4 jahren gegen deren namens bestimmung verstößt das kann ich nicht verstehen, vor allem weil wie gesagt der name schon so lange existiert man kann schon sagen so lange wie es den server gibt.

ich bin ma auf eure meinung gespannt und bitte keinen hirnlosen posts!

mfg, 
phaatom


----------



## Nachtglanz (8. Mai 2009)

Wie bescheuert sind die eigentlich bei Blizz.
Vorallem was verstößt an dem Namen gegen die Regeln..?

Das die nichts bessere zu tun haben.. Char Namen wie "Krazybîtch" oder sowas umzubenennen..


----------



## Lemmerer (8. Mai 2009)

Was ist an dem Namen falsch?


----------



## phaatom (8. Mai 2009)

naja ich hab nen gm darauf angeschrieben und der meinte ich solle meinen gilden meister fragen warum der verstößt aber der konnte mir das auch net erklären und sich selber erst recht nicht


----------



## nekori (8. Mai 2009)

warum musste der denn bitte geändert werden?

wegen dem lied "ruhm und ehre der waffen ss?"  oder what. kläre uns auf^^


----------



## phaatom (8. Mai 2009)

wie gesagt der gm hat mir auch nichts gesagt warum -.- es weiß halt garkeiner warum das is ja das schlimme


----------



## Dreidan (8. Mai 2009)

"ruhm und ehre der waffen ss?" <--- Ich kenne den Text nicht einmal und bin eigentlich lebenserfahren genug um wenigstens mal davon gehört zu haben. Ich verstehe die Namesänderung auch nicht.


----------



## Gwyned (8. Mai 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Wie bescheuert sind die eigentlich bei Blizz.
> Vorallem was verstößt an dem Namen gegen die Regeln..?
> 
> Das die nichts bessere zu tun haben.. Char Namen wie "Krazybîtch" oder sowas umzubenennen..




Einfache Antwort: "Ruhm und Ehre" war das Motto Hitler`s  "SS", könnte also den einen oder anderen schon stören.


----------



## Arunnir (8. Mai 2009)

Gwyned schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: "Ruhm und Ehre" war das Motto Hitler`s  "SS", könnte also den einen oder anderen schon stören.



naja ich glaube der Ausdruck "Ruhm und Ehre" wird so oft verwendet, dass wäre ziemlich kleinkariert, wegen so etwas eine Änderung zu verlangen...


----------



## sympathisant (8. Mai 2009)

na zum glück dürfen wir noch auto fahren und brot essen. sollen die mitglieder der SS ja auch öfters getan haben. mein mitleid habt ihr.


----------



## Cruzia (8. Mai 2009)

also ich denke auch wegen Erinnerung an das NS Regime....ist ja uch nicht sonderlich prickeln...

aber noch so langer Zeit? Schon seltsam!


----------



## Lari (8. Mai 2009)

Joa, und nach 4 Jahren hat sich dann halt jemand beschwert. Leider nicht ganz grundlos, auch wenn ich persönlich solchen Sachen skeptisch gegenüberstehe.
Staunte nicht schlecht, als der Zentralrat der Juden gegen eine Werbekampagne "Jedem das Seine" Sturm lief (Tchibo wars glaub ich), weil es mal vor über 60 Jahren über einem KZ stand.
Manchmal ist es einfach übertrieben.


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

Selbst wenn es das war, es wird hier ja wohl in einem anderen Zusammenhang verwendet.

Benennt euch einfach im in Ruhm ûnd Ehre, dann hat es sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sollen mal lieber Gilden,Arenateams&Chars umbennenen die

Hitler

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchT...ectedTab=guilds

Göbbels

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all

Hess

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all


etc heißen.

Mfg


----------



## phaatom (8. Mai 2009)

naja warum auf einmal nach 4 jahren dann? und ich sehe in Ruhm und Ehre kein prob da es ja normal worte sind


----------



## Gnarak (8. Mai 2009)

...und bitte bannt alle Spieler die künftig im Raid nach einem SS fragen !!!!! Ich werde die jedenfall ab jetzt immer einem GM melden .

Sagen nicht einige NPC auch "Ruhm und Ehre" ??? Mir war so, als ob ich das schon öfter gehört habe. Werde darauf mal genau achten und die dann auch an Blizz melden.


----------



## phaatom (8. Mai 2009)

jop genau dann gibt es ja auch noch gilden wie reines blut und so weiter


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

Gwyned schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: "Ruhm und Ehre" war das Motto Hitler`s  "SS", könnte also den einen oder anderen schon stören.



Das ist falsch, die Waffen SS hatte den Gruß "Unsere Ehre heißt Treue" und nichts anderes!
Die Hitlerjugend verwendete die Parole  "Blut und Ehre"!

Das verwendete "Ruhm und Ehre" ist eine Abwandlung von beiden.


----------



## Gwyned (8. Mai 2009)

Hab mal nach geschaut, ist nicht nur unerwünscht sondern nach Deutschem Recht ( §86a StGb) sogar verboten.

Hier der Link zum BJM/(Strafgesetzbuch):

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stgb/__86a.html


Das scliest auch erinernde abwandlungen oder zusammenführungen mit ein.


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

Naja, es gibt halt immer irgendwelche Denunzianten die sich betroffen fühlen. Ich dürfte auch schon einen Char umbenennen weil der Name etwa zu zweideutig war. Allerdings finde ich 4 Jahre schon happig. ^^

Ihr könnt ja ne Maketingkampanie drauss machen. Ruhm und Ehre ist jetzt RUE.

Manchmal gibt es aber auch begründete Namenswechsel und es versteh nur keiner. Da gabs glaub ich mal ne Gilde mit <stole my bus seat>, "hat mir meinen Platz im Bus weggenommen".

Der Char dazu hieß dann Rosa P. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 

Jetzt muss man halt wissen, das die gute Dame eine der Vorreiterinnen zur Entschärfung der Rassendiskriminierung war. Durch ihre Weigerung den Platz im Bus frei zu machen der eigentlich für weisse gedacht war hat sie einen Prozess ausgelößt, der schließlich dazu führte, dass die Rassentrennung in Bussen aufgehoben wurde. 

Wenn also jemand behauptet die hätte ihm den Sitzplatz gestohlen, könnte man argumentieren er betrachtet sich als Weisser, was nicht so schlimm wäre, aber mit Anspruch auf den für ihn "reservierten" Sitzplatz.


Soweit so gut. Da Blizzard aber die gleich Quote Idioten beschäftigt wie jedes große Unternehmen dieser Welt, sie sich zugleich aber immer herausreden können das sie es nicht begründen müssen, ist man halt manchmal ungerechter Behandlung ausgesetzt. 

Im Grunde ist der Namenswechsel recht fix gemacht. Innerhalb einer Woche sollte das gröbste eigentlich erledigt sein. Ist zwar kacke, aber das ist schließlich keine Demokratie in der wir spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rosa Parks wollten sie anfänglich nicht ändern lassen, wenn ich die erboßten Posts noch richtig im Kopf habe. Idioten können also auch durch Unterlassen glänzen, wie man sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nehmt es nicht so schwer. Mein Mitgefühl habt ihr auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

Gwyned schrieb:


> Hab mal nach geschaut, ist nicht nur unerwünscht sondern nach Deutschem Recht ( §86a StGb) sogar verboten.
> 
> Hier der Link zum BJM/(Strafgesetzbuch):
> 
> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stgb/__86a.html



Was ich hier noch alles lerne ^^


Hab ich grade gefunden:
http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/meldung170688.html

Parole "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS" nicht strafbar


Die öffentliche Verwendung der Parole "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS" ist nach einem Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH) in Karlsruhe nicht strafbar. Mit dem Urteil sprach der 3. Strafsenat des BGH drei angeklagte Rechtsradikale aus Karlsruhe frei. Das Landgericht Karlsruhe hatte die Mitglieder der "Kameradschaft Karlsruhe" im Oktober 2004 wegen der Verwendung nationalsozialistischer Kennzeichen zu einem halben Jahr Freiheitsstrafe mit Bewährung beziehungsweise Geldstrafen verurteilt.

Die drei Angeklagten hatten einen Text verfasst, der auf dem so genannten Nationalen Infotelefon Karlsruhe für jedermann und zu jederzeit abhörbar war. Dort wurde am Ende die Grußformel "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS" verwendet. Bei dieser Grußformel handelt es sich um eine abgewandelte Wortschöpfung. Die Waffen-SS hatte die Formel "Unsere Ehre heißt Treue"; die Hitler-Jugend verwendete die Parole "Blut und Ehre".


Allerdings möchte ich anmerken, das ich die Änderung damit ok finde, da sie wohl der SS sehr nahe gelegt werden kann, auch wenn es ausdrücklich nicht unter obigen Tatbestand fällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das ist zwar arg kleinlich, aber zumindest ist der Bezug klar und bannenswert, wenn es einheitlich und nicht willkürlich so umgesetzt wird)


----------



## The Hawk (8. Mai 2009)

mal so nebenbei: ich habs so im gedächtnis das die OG Wachen auch immermal Ruhm & Ehre von sich geben.
Von daher wäre es ein normaler iG auspruch


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

Gwyned schrieb:


> Hab mal nach geschaut, ist nicht nur unerwünscht sondern nach Deutschem Recht ( §86a StGb) sogar verboten.
> 
> Hier der Link zum BJM/(Strafgesetzbuch):
> 
> http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stgb/__86a.html



Na dann schau nochmal richtig nach! http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/meldung170688.html


----------



## Nachtglanz (8. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> mal so nebenbei: ich habs so im gedächtnis das die OG Wachen auch immermal Ruhm & Ehre von sich geben.
> Von daher wäre es ein normaler iG auspruch



Ah sehr gut, bin ich nämlich auch der Meinung. War mir nur nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Und gegen welche Regeln sollte der name bitte verstoßen?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Mai 2009)

bescheuert sowas! ein bekannter musste nach jahren seinen char-namen ändern. ich weiß zwar nicht was schlimm daran sein soll wenn ein char klauskinski heißt.....aber blizzard scheint in manchen dingen recht merkwürdige ansichten zu haben...


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

<stole my bus seat>
haben sie dann wohl umbenannt, weil es eine politische Botschaft enthält und die wünscht Blizzard im Spiel nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gemäßigt Unangebracht
Namen, die in diese Kategorie fallen, werden als gemäßigt unangemessen angesehen. Mehr Details, was jede Kategorie bedeutet, erfahren Sie bei einem Klick auf die untenstehenden Links.

    * Unangemessen
    * Belästigungen oder Diffamierung
    * Religiöse Namen oder Personen
** Politische Gruppen oder Personen*
    * Blizzardangestelle
    * llegale Drogen oder Aktivitäten
    * Werbung
    * Eingetragene Markennamen (Gilt nicht für Orte und Regionen innerhalb World of Warcraft für Gilden- und Arenateamnamen).
    * Berühmte Kultur- und Medienpersonen
    * Völliges Kauderwelsch (Gilt nicht für Gilden- und Arenateamnamen)
    * Titel aus dem World of Warcraft System (Gilt nicht für Gilden- Arenateam- und Tiernamen)

Quelle:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/namingp1.html


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> mal so nebenbei: ich habs so im gedächtnis das die OG Wachen auch immermal Ruhm & Ehre von sich geben.
> Von daher wäre es ein normaler iG auspruch



OH lol, ich sehr schon den SNG vor mir:

LFG Nazi Wachen in OG Raiden ^^


----------



## The Hawk (8. Mai 2009)

so könnte man es dann übertreiben, ja


----------



## Sumpfkraut (8. Mai 2009)

Ich find das nicht merkwürdig. Wahrscheinlich haben sich mehrere Leute über diesen Namen beschwert (könnten auch Juden gewesen sein), das Sie sich dadurch Angegriffen fühlen. Es könnten auch "Linke"- Spinner gewesen sein, die den GMs erzählt haben, das diese Worte in einem Lied von (ehemals sehr bekannte NS Band) Landser vorkamen/kommen (Also geht auch so: Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS...). Ich musste damals auch einen Char umbennen, als ich auf einen anderen Server um mit einem RL Kumpel zu schreiben nen Menschen-Krieger erstellt hatte mit dem Namen Glatzkopf(hatte ihn halt ne Glatze gegeben) erstellt hatte und sich ein Spieler beschwert hatte...Das ihr den so lange behalten habt, wundert mich da doch schon ein bischen, aber wahrscheinlich hattet ihr bis jetzt nur Glück...

Von daher kann ich euch nur guten Einfallsreichtum wünschen, einen neuen , attraktiven und erlaubten(lol) Gildennamen zu finden.

Viel Glück


----------



## Spartaner116 (8. Mai 2009)

Bei uns aufm Server wurde auch vor kurzem eine gildie Zwangsumbenannt von einem GM, die Gilde gibt es schon seit Ewigkeiten.

Der Name: We raid Naked

hat wohl dem bearbeitenden GM nicht gepasst oO

Nach 3-4 Tagen un detlichen Tickets der Mitglieder durften sie ihren alten Namen wieder haben.

Also hängt euch dran, schriebt tickets bis ihr auf einen GM trefft, der nicht so kleinkariert denkt wie der, der euch zur Änderung zwingt.


----------



## Altsahir (8. Mai 2009)

Sagen die in OG nicht Blut und Ehre?

Finde ich allerdings auch schon grenzwertig.

1. GMs werden erst Aktiv auf Tickets hin, in der Regel nicht von selber. Das heisst es hat Euch einer gemeldet. Scheinbar das erste mal seit 3 Jahren. 
2. Ich finde die Umbenennung ok, weil der Name gegen die Regeln verstößt.
3. Finde ich Anspielungen auf die Waffen SS weder lustig noch lächerlich, und auch wenn unwissentlich geschehen. 
4. Wenn aus Unwissenheit sehe ich hier extremen Aufklärungsbedarf.
5. Accounts die WISSENTLICH Anspielungen auf Nazigrößen im Namen tragen, und sei es nur aus spass, gehören für mich permanent gebannt. Umbenennung ist da für mich viel zu Harmlos.

Nur meine Meinung, die ich glücklicherweise frei äußern darf.

/wink Noraani/Alts


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

Spartaner116 schrieb:


> Also hängt euch dran, schriebt tickets bis ihr auf einen GM trefft, der nicht so kleinkariert denkt wie der, der euch zur Änderung zwingt.



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es in diesem Falle klappen könnte, da es erstens ja allgemein gebräuchlich ist. Siehe NPCs.

2) Da es ja auch passt. Arena usw. Ruhm und Ehre gabs auch bei den Römern schon. 

3) Es ist ausdrücklich nicht mal ein Straftatbetand in Deutschland ist selbst wenn man es meinen würde und man muss nun wirklich nicht jeder Empfindlichkeit nachgeben. 

Könnte ja jeder daherkommen und mit seinen Spinnereien die WoW Welt belästigen. 


Versuchen würde ich es auf jeden Fall, wenn ihr ihn behalten wollt. 
Wenn Eure Gildenhomepage auch in Altdeutsch geschrieben ist, gebe ich Euch da allerdings nicht soviel Erfolgsaussichten. ^^


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

Also wenn die OG Wachen tatsächlich den Spruch "Ruhm und Ehre" verwenden, was ich auch glaube, dann habt ihr leichtes Spiel und solltet euren Gildennamen wiederbekommen!


----------



## Shintuargar (8. Mai 2009)

phaatom schrieb:


> Blizzard musste meinen den gilden namen gestern zu ändern weil er auf einmal nach 4 jahren gegen deren namens bestimmung verstößt das kann ich nicht verstehen, vor allem weil wie gesagt der name schon so lange existiert man kann schon sagen so lange wie es den server gibt.



Zumindest eine Vermutung kann ich geben, warum es vier Jahre gedauert hat. Blizzard reagiert nur, wenn sie eine Beschwerde vorliegen haben. In eurem Fall vermute ich, hat sich einer erst jetzt durch diesen Namen provoziert gefühlt. Ich denke auch wegen dem SS-"Leitspruch". Ihr hattet das Glück, dass sich die letzten Jahre keiner beschwert hat.

Nachtrag:

Also ich bin mir recht sicher, dass die Wachen in OG nicht "Blut und Ehre" sagen, da Blood & Honor eine bekannte, rechtsradikale Gruppierung ist. In Deutschland verboten. Da sind garantiert schon einige drauf angesprungen.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Mai 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Sagen die in OG nicht Blut und Ehre?
> 
> Finde ich allerdings auch schon grenzwertig.
> 
> ...


ha, ich werde dich gleich mal melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_* Titel aus dem World of Warcraft System (Gilt nicht für Gilden- Arenateam- und Tiernamen)_


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Mai 2009)

da habe ich auch was und zwar hieß eine damalige gilde von mir
"die Elite Gilde" naja angeblich war der name terroristischen hintergrunds kp...
aber als ich ein paar minuten später mal genau auf namen geachtet habe
sah ich eine gilde namens "Die Elite Gottes" also wenn man da
gesagt hätte des wäre terroristisch oder so könnt ich das verstehen und 
den namen unserer gilde gab es auch ewigkeiten -,-´
solangsam frage ich mich ob blizz alles macht oder irgendwelche kiddis 
der entwickler dahinter sitzen sry aber so ist meine meinung...



mfg Lyss


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

Petition

Hiermit streben wir ein Bürgerbegehren an, die Wachen aus Orgimmar zu verbannen. Solche hohe Ziele wie Ruhm oder Ehre können und wollen wir bei der Horde nicht dulden. ^^

Unterschrift 1 


(Wenn sie weg sind, wird OG raiden noch leichter gnahahahahaaa! Und was machen wir morgen? Wir werden die Weltherrschaft an uns reissen! )


----------



## Blackymiez (8. Mai 2009)

Ruhm und ehre hatte was mit der SS damals zu tun, soviel ich weiß stand das auf der Gürtelschnelle der SS Soldaten. Deswegen verstößt es gegen die regeln


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

Blackymiez schrieb:


> Ruhm und ehre hatte was mit der SS damals zu tun, soviel ich weiß stand das auf der Gürtelschnelle der SS Soldaten. Deswegen verstößt es gegen die regeln



Ich glaub da waren wir schon ^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Mai 2009)

The schrieb:


> mal so nebenbei: ich habs so im gedächtnis das die OG Wachen auch immermal Ruhm & Ehre von sich geben.
> Von daher wäre es ein normaler iG auspruch


sagen die nicht "Blut und Donner" und "Kraft und Ehre"? zumindest im englischen ist es "Blood and Thunder" "Strength and Honor"


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Mai 2009)

zu deiner auflistung bei paragraf 5 XD würd ich dir recht egben aber ganz ehrlich 
es gab schon das thema altersbeschränkung und wenn jemand was dagegen hat
das jemand blut und agonie oder sonst wie heißt sollte man das spiel schon alterbeschränkt machn.
soll heißen nicht das die kiddis die es schon haben jkönnen das ja leider noch spielen
aber die neuen die evtl noch kommen könnten dürfens nicht mehr im laden kaufen
ganz einfach^^!
die namen die natürlich wirklich auf etwas anspielen klar bin auch dagegen sowas gehört nirgends rein
auch nicht wenn nur volljährige im game wären!
aber unsinnige veränderungen wie es bei mir oben im text war namen ändern und nen schlimmeren nicht
finde ich lächerlich(auch nach meldung bei nem GM)


mfg Lyss


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

Blackymiez schrieb:


> Ruhm und ehre hatte was mit der SS damals zu tun, soviel ich weiß stand das auf der Gürtelschnelle der SS Soldaten. Deswegen verstößt es gegen die regeln



Bist du des Lesens mächtig und kannst du dir dann mal den Tread durchlesen bevor du solchen Unsinn schreibst?


----------



## Miach (8. Mai 2009)

Blackymiez schrieb:


> Ruhm und ehre hatte was mit der SS damals zu tun, soviel ich weiß stand das auf der Gürtelschnelle der SS Soldaten. Deswegen verstößt es gegen die regeln



Nein, dass wurde ein paar Postings vorher schon geklärt. Und auf der Gürtelschnalle (besser Koppelschloss) stand der Wahlspruch "Meine Ehre heißt Treue"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meine_Ehre_hei%C3%9Ft_Treue

Bei der Wehrmacht war es "Gott mit uns"....


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Mai 2009)

Tja, bleibt die Frage "Warum nach 4 Jahren"?
Kann einfach sein, dass sich vorher niemand daran gestört hat. Plötzlich schreibt jemand ein Ticket und trifft auf einen GM der die Problematik ähnlich sieht.


----------



## Vrost (8. Mai 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Also wenn die OG Wachen tatsächlich den Spruch "Ruhm und Ehre" verwenden, was ich auch glaube, dann habt ihr leichtes Spiel und solltet euren Gildennamen wiederbekommen!



An alle Allys hier im Forum: Die Orks sagen "Kraft und und Ehre"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und "Ruhm und Ehre" ist Wk2-belastet und daher keine gute Wahl. Wenn der Change erst nach 4 Jahren kommt hängt das wohl mit dem alten Spruch "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter" zusammen.
Letzten endes müsst Ihr Blizz in dieser Position verstehen: Sollte sich wirklich (unwahrscheinlich, aber denkkbar) eine rechts orientierte Gruppierung hinter "Ruhm und Ehre" verstecken und quasie ingame getarnt verschwörerisch kommunizieren fällt das auf Blizz zurück. Ich persönlich würde ("wehret den Anfängen") auch einen Namenswechsel verlangen. Genauso wie ich für jeden Vollhonk ein Ticket schreibe, der im /2 "Heil Hitler" postet und dann Millisekunden später schreibt "war mein Kollege - ich hab nix gemacht".  Das Thema wird oft genug überstrapaziert, aber man muss nicht permanent die Grenzen auslooten. Wenn der Gildenersteller vom historischen Hintergrund von "Ruhm und Ehre" nichts wusste ist das geschichtlich traurig, aber persönlich nicht verwerflich. Ändert aber nix dran, dass der Name scheisse ist. 

Und den ganzen ich-melde-einen-Hexer-der-nen-SS-macht-Kiddys: Geht in die Schule, so ein Dünnschiss ist ja nicht zum aushalten.


----------



## Suki2000 (8. Mai 2009)

Für die , die es nicht wissen die Wachen in Og sagen " Kraft und Ehre" ^^ Ach nen Freund musste sein namen änden nur weil ein Spieler meinte (Kastrator) sei zu Vulgär nun hat er denn namen wieder bloss mit satzzeichen drinnexD


----------



## Sounds (8. Mai 2009)

Hmm schreit Saurfang der Jüngere (Sohn von Hochfürst Saurfang) nicht auch was von Blut/Ruhm und Ehre im Video bei der Pforte des Zorns?

Aber in letzter Zeit seh ich immer wieder Leute, die aufgefordert werden sich umzubenennen... Vll. ist Kyles Mom dran schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Mai 2009)

ich nehme an das jemand neu in wow ist seinen char erstellt hat egal wer es war 
oder was er von seiner religion her ist und es dann gemeldet hat nehme ich an...
naja wenn es danach ginge was die horde wachen sagen würd ich denken die sind dazu
da um neue anhänger zu finden...^^
aber da ich nicht so denke nehme ich an es soll einfach nur die kriegslust der horde bedeuten^^
und jetzt zum nächsten thread^^es seidenn es wird nochmal spannend was der/die gm´s
sagen^^




mfg Lyss


----------



## darkcava (8. Mai 2009)

Vll hat sich ja erstmalig nach 4 Jahren ein Spieler auf eurem Server beschwert und erst jetzt ist den GMs aufgefallen, dass der Name irgendwie mit dem 3. Reich in Verbindung gebracht werden kann?


----------



## Altsahir (8. Mai 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ha, ich werde dich gleich mal melden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... ich steh auf dem Schlauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klär mich mal auf ...


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

Vrost schrieb:


> An alle Allys hier im Forum: Die Orks sagen "Kraft und und Ehre"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut dann haben wir den Spruch ja endlich geklärt ^^

Von den zwei letzteren Dingen, habe ich noch nie etwas im Spiel gesehen und ich habe schon wirklich viel Zeit in WoW verbracht. ^^ 

Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich grad froh drum, das würde mir nur die Stimmung versauen.


----------



## Chuchulain (8. Mai 2009)

In Anbetracht dessen das selbst die 'Sergeants' der ägyptischen Armeen Sprüche wie 'Blut und Ehre', Stärke und Ehre' und 'Ruhm und Ehre' von sich gaben finde ich die Zwangsnamensänderung nicht ok. Schließlich spielen wir trotz allem noch ein Fantasy-Spiel in dem es (rein theoretisch) doch um solche Sagen geht, schließlich sind wir ja Helden.
Meine Meinung zum politischen Kontex: Die Nazis haben leider eine Menge Begriffe missbraucht und umgeändert um ihre verdrehte Weltsich auf andere besser übertragen zu können. Für das angerichtete Leid werden wir uns nie entschuldigen können, aber ewig dafür zu Kreuze zu kriechen ist auch keine Lösung. (Rechts-)Radikale Gruppen zu verbieten und zu 'bekämpfen' ist notwendig, aber blindes Verbieten ist kein probates Mittel.


----------



## Shrukan (8. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es so langsam schwachsinnig, dass man jedes Wort, jeden Text, jede Parole aus der damaligen Zeit die keine Worte der NS oder SS beinhalten verboten werden irgendwie zu nutzen, obwohl es normale deutsche Wörter sind!
Ich werd hier noch verrückt...


----------



## Ruven (8. Mai 2009)

ich musste meinen 2 jahre alten CHar umbenennen weil er Schrubbi hieß...
War en gnom mit Wischmopfrisur und war halt der Bodenwischer... 
Der GM meinte man könnte Schrubbi als Anzüglichkeit verstehen *hust*

Ich geh mir dann mal einen schrubben *prust*


----------



## dackelblick (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hab hier zig Beiträge pro und contra der Namensänderung gelesen.

Was ich nicht gelesen habe, ist was über Verständnis der Gründe warum derjenige sich beschwert.

Ich hab die SS zeit nicht erlebt und bin auch nicht Opfer rechter Gewalt geworden, kann mir aber einigermaßen vorstellen wie das in so einem Fall ist einen solchen Gildennamen zu lesen.

Ist es so schwer, zu sagen "okay - ich kann die Gründe nachvollziehen und akzeptiere das"

Es geht auch nicht darum, wer recht hat - sondern um Respekt.

Und manchmal sollte nach Gefühle anderen akzeptieren und respektieren, ohne die Gründe zu verstehen oder die Gründe absichtlich verletzt zu haben.


----------



## Cazore (8. Mai 2009)

Ruhm und Ehre gibts bei mir aufm Server auch schon lang. Ich bin der, der jeden Char der sich einbildet, auf nem RP Server mit nem Namen wie Klobürste, Badekappe, Ownzyou undundund rumrennen zu müssen, meldet - aber Ruhm und Ehre zu melden käme mir nicht im enferntesten in den Sinn. 
Ich seh da keinen Zusammenhang zu Hitlers Schergen. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch keinen Nerv mehr auf diese ewige Kniefallerei der Deutschen vor jedem andren Volk der Welt wegen dieser furchtbaren, aber Generationen zurückliegenden Sache. Und ich bin ohne Oppa aufgewachsen. Beide gefallen..


----------



## Phash (8. Mai 2009)

Verbietet das Wort "Autobahn" - Hitler hat sie bauen lassen um Krieg in die Welt zu bringen (bzw Panzer an die Front)

und das Wort "Eisenbahn" - damit wurden schliesslich Millionen Menschen in KZs gefahren...

Und das Wort Gas! Gasbrenner/Gaskocher HILFE, wenn ich Jude wäre, ich würde dagegen Sturm laufen - ach moment, Sturm laufen geht auch nicht, das ist eindeutig ein Wort aus dem deutschen Kriegsjargon

Sorry, aber das mit den verboteten Worten nervt langsam - das schürt in Deutschland auch den Antisemitismus und bringt rechten Organisationen Zulauf (meiner Meinung nach)



Ja, ich bin dafür, dass man diese Vergangenheit achtet und aufpasst, dass das nich wieder vorkommt, aber mit Verboten regelt sich das nicht! Mit Aufklärung im Geschichtsunterricht erreicht man da was - damit hat sich das aber auch wieder

Nur weil "wir" (ich und meine Generation zwar nicht, interessiert aber keinen) den letzten Krieg verloren haben, sind wir heute die Deppen ^^ Als ob unsere Vorfahren die einzigen waren, die sinnlose Massaker angerichtet haben

Durch dieses Drangsalieren der gegenwärtigen Generation wird genau das falsche erreicht! Wir distanzieren uns immer mehr davon und sind sauer auf die "Juden", weil sie uns das heute noch reindrücken. Wenn man hier differenzierter agieren würde, hätten viele auch nicht so eine ablehnede, antisemitsche Haltung und das Problem wär gar keins


----------



## msfluppy (8. Mai 2009)

Auf dem abyssischen Rat gibt es auch ne Horden-Gilde, die so heißt. Na mal schauen, wie lange noch...


----------



## sympathisant (8. Mai 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Und das Wort Gas! Gasbrenner/Gaskocher HILFE, wenn ich Jude wäre, ich würde dagegen Sturm laufen - ach moment, Sturm laufen geht auch nicht, das ist eindeutig ein Wort aus dem deutschen Kriegsjargon
> 
> Sorry, aber das mit den verboteten Worten nervt langsam - das schürt in Deutschland auch den Antisemitismus und bringt rechten Organisationen Zulauf (meiner Meinung nach)
> 
> ...



nicht alle über einen kamm scheren. es gibt auch juden die ihre witze über den holocaust machen.

aus der taz, einer eher linksgerichteten zeitung:

http://www.taz.de/index.php?id=archivseite...005/05/03/a0141

aber im grossen und ganzen bin ich deiner meinung.


----------



## Hangatyr (8. Mai 2009)

Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs über Naziparole
Parole "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS" nicht strafbar

Quelle


so long


----------



## Kawock (8. Mai 2009)

Gwyned schrieb:


> Hab mal nach geschaut, ist nicht nur unerwünscht sondern nach Deutschem Recht ( §86a StGb) sogar verboten.
> 
> Hier der Link zum BJM/(Strafgesetzbuch):
> 
> ...




Das lustige daran ist... Flaggen wie die Reichstagflagge etc. sind nicht veroten... wtf.


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Mai 2009)

mir solls ja eigentlich egal sein 
aber wenn die meinen meine gilde 
"keep smiling" den namen zu ändern weils 
was verhönendes haben könnte dann gehts rundXD


mfg Lyss


----------



## Foobär (8. Mai 2009)

phaatom schrieb:


> naja warum auf einmal nach 4 jahren dann? und ich sehe in Ruhm und Ehre kein prob da es ja normal worte sind


Weil da der erste ein Ticket geschrieben hat vielleicht.
Blizz wird ja nicht eine Person abstellen, die den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes macht als NUR neue Gildennamen zu kontrollieren (die dann nach ppar Tagen eh wieder aufgelöst werden weil keiner Bock hat in die Gilde zu kommen) - und Charnamen - und nebenbei den Chat überwachen nach Goldsellern ...


----------



## sympathisant (8. Mai 2009)

Foobär schrieb:


> Weil da der erste ein Ticket geschrieben hat vielleicht.
> Blizz wird ja nicht eine Person abstellen, die den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes macht als NUR neue Gildennamen zu kontrollieren (die dann nach ppar Tagen eh wieder aufgelöst werden weil keiner Bock hat in die Gilde zu kommen) - und Charnamen - und nebenbei den Chat überwachen nach Goldsellern ...



ob wohl das die bessere variante wäre. dann müsste man nicht jeden tag damit rechnen, dass sich irgendjemand auf den schlips getreten fühlt und man sich oder seine gilde umbenennen muss.

eine standardantwort würde dann reichen: "... wurde bereits geprüft und entspricht den regeln."


----------



## Black Cat (8. Mai 2009)

und selbst wenn... dann benennt die gilde doch in <Ehre und Ruhm> um und schon seh ich kein problem mehr... wenn blizzard da dann immer noch was gegen hat sind die echt bescheuert!


----------



## GreenIsaac (8. Mai 2009)

phaatom schrieb:


> Guten morgen liebe buffies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find ich irgendwie Blizzard Typisch... weiß auch nicht warum. So ne richtug unnötige Aktion wo sich alle (berechtigt) erstmal wieder schön aufregen was der Quark überhaupt soll... Sollen sie uns doch gleich festegelegte Gildennamen zuweisen -_-


----------



## sympathisant (8. Mai 2009)

jepp .. am besten durchnummeriert ... wobei die 88 dann auch wieder nicht vergeben werden darf.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Häbbl (8. Mai 2009)

Also wenn sich das auf den 2.WK beziehen soll,könnte man auch die Sprüche der NPC´s so interpretieren.
Blut und Donner,wäre ja dann nah an der Hitlerjugend.(Blut und Ehre)
Aber manchmal kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (8. Mai 2009)

Meine Gilde hatte auch das Problem.
Nagut wir sind erst ein Jahr alt aber trotzdem.
Irgendwer hatte sich mal beschwert das unser Gildenname nicht rp gerecht ist "Silberschwingen".
Darauf hin mussten wir unseren Gildennamen ändern.
Nun ja! Nach einiger überlegung über einen neuen Namen heißen wir jetzt "Silberschwinger". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Und der name ist übrigens ok für die GMs.


----------



## Vitany2910 (8. Mai 2009)

"Die öffentliche Verwendung der Parole "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS" ist nach einem Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH) in Karlsruhe nicht strafbar"... usw   *mopsed aus irgendeinem artikel*...
also kann das schon etwas rechtslastig ausgelegt werden... muss aber nicht (meiner meinung nach). ich hab auf meinem server auch schon den namen aria, germania etc. rumhopsen sehen (ob sie allerdings geänder wurden/werden mussten, weiss ich nicht... aber nach 4 jahren find ich das schon einen klopfer...


----------



## CharlySteven (8. Mai 2009)

wenn in wow ein taure jubelt sagt er glaube auch "ruhm und ehre" oder wars "ehre und stärke"?......
oder doch "kraft und ehre?"


----------



## Anburak-G (8. Mai 2009)

Also wenn die Gildenmitglieder alle in Schwarz rumrennen, dann würde ich die Namensänderung verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yorakk (8. Mai 2009)

Im Zweifel einfach umbenennen in "Rum und Ehre". So eine Gilde rennt bei uns durch die Gegend. Ist nah genug dran, dass man noch weiss um wen es geht (seit 4 Jahren etabliert, da hängt ja ein (hoffentlich guter) Ruf dran) und zeugt von etwas Humor. Oder ist das dann eine Beleidigung gegen die anonymen Alkoholiker?


----------



## IchbinArzt (8. Mai 2009)

Ist gut so das der Name geändert wurde. Sorry auch wenn viele das nicht verstehen können. Der Gildenname lehnt stark an dunkeles, grausames Zeitalter, dem Nationalsozialismus 
an. Warum der Name erst nach 4 Jahren geändert wurde ist wahrscheinlich das jemand Blizzard darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben muss. Oder Blizzard arbeitet sehr langsam :-D 
Jedenfalls find ich es ok denn man weis nie ob der Name bewusst so gewählt wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Kiffaerbse (8. Mai 2009)

Gildennamen keinen Verstoss…

Wenn man Menschen auf der ganzen Welt fragen würde was sie mit Ruhm und Ehre in Verbindung bringen. Werden alle an das Mittelalter denken an die Zeit der Ritter… und nur Menschen die ne Verbindung zur SS sehen wollen sehen diese auch.
Und wer in WOW noch an Hittler unso denken kann gehört rausgeschmissen.

Es wurde auch schon beweist das es laut dem Gesetz ned verboten ist.
Und wenn dann Kommentare kommen wie „ja es tönt halt ähnlich wie…“ dann kann ich das nicht verstehen, dann muss man ja alle einsperren die n Bart und n Scheitel wie Hittler haben einsperren weil die ja ähnlich ausschauen 
Oder noch besser weil einer Adolf zum Vornamen heisst wird er eingesperrt es sei denn er ändert seinen Namen… o_O

Oder einer heisst Rolf… so lasst uns mal alle Rolfs einsperren die tönen ähnlich wie Adolf das ist Verboten…

Nun ich kenne keinen Rolf oder Adolf der wegen seinem Namen eingesperrt wurde. 
Warum?
Weil die Begründung „es tönt halt ähnlich“ sowas von weit hergeholt ist und absolut bescheuert ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 


(ich weiss meine Rechtschreibung lässt einiges zu wünschen übrig…Schweizer halt ^^…)


----------



## Schommie (8. Mai 2009)

also ich selbst, bin ex-member einer gilde namens "Ruhm und Ehre"

ich bin vollends überzeugt, dass es (bis auf den naja abgewandelten spruch "... der waffen SS")
nichts rechtradikales hat...
ich sehe den inhalt, eher nach nem kraftausdruck, kampfparole(PvP) oder halt als "typisch horde"

ach die gilde die ich meine: "Ruhm und Ehre" Horde, Blackmoore-EU (PvP)

aber wenns die wirklich stört, dann würd ich die gilde umbenennen zu "RuE" oder halt ähnlich "RuhmUndEhre"


auf jeden fall, neues ticket schreiben, und ne namensänderung verlangen, damit man dem alten namen gerecht wird...


p.s.
die frau vom gildenmeister, hatte mal nen char, namens: "Unisex" was soviel heisst wie gleichberechtigt... sie musste den namen ändern, weils sexuell anstössig ist....

ich hatte auch mal nen bekannten, der nannte sich in CS immer Affenrosette, quasi fantasiewort... musste sich aus dem gleichen grund umbenennen...


und wie bereits geschrieben: die wachen in OG sagen "Kraft und Ehre"

cu^^


----------



## Nania (8. Mai 2009)

Das  mit "Jedem das Seine" was zu Anfang mal angesprochen wurde, kann ich aber durchaus verstehen. 
Es ist zwar ein durchaus gängier Spruch, auch heute noch, aber den in einer Fernsehwerbung zu verwenden ist schon grenzwertig. 

Dahingegen finde ich "Ruhm und Ehre" als Gildenname gar nicht bedenkenswert. 
Da kommen bei mir (und ich bin in Geschichte doch gut bewandert) keine Assoziationen zur NS-Zeit in den Kopf - sondern viel eher in Richtung Mittelalter. 

Da hat wohl irgendjemand gemeckert, sonst wäre Blizzard das wahrscheinlich nie aufgefallen.


----------



## Lionking (8. Mai 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ist gut so das der Name geändert wurde. Sorry auch wenn viele das nicht verstehen können. Der Gildenname lehnt stark an dunkeles, grausames Zeitalter, dem Nationalsozialismus
> an. Warum der Name erst nach 4 Jahren geändert wurde ist wahrscheinlich das jemand Blizzard darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben muss. Oder Blizzard arbeitet sehr langsam :-D
> Jedenfalls find ich es ok denn man weis nie ob der Name bewusst so gewählt wurde oder nicht.


geh nach hause...sry...die zeit ist über 60Jahre her ... warum sollen wir dafür bestrafft werden? ... ich nehme ma an das weniger als 0,01% der Wow spieler da gelabt haben. Also wo ist das Problem? .. Leute wie du versauen es einen, mal endlich ein vernünftiges Leben ohne irgendwelche Nachsagungen zu leben.


----------



## krutoi (8. Mai 2009)

jo als member der "Gilde von Moriel" wie die Gilde jetzt neuerdings heist melde ich mich auch mal zu wort. Es ist einfach mist, dass blizzard unseren namen ändert während da immernoch 44 andere gilden und 9 arenateams mit dem namen rumlaufen. ich zB wusste nichtmal, dass das auch der spruch der waffen ss war. für mich sind das gewöhnliche worte. vielleicht sollte man brot und wasser ingame auch rauspatchen, denn ich bin mir sicher die jungs der ss haben auch mal brot gegessen und wasser getrunken.
ich hoffe da tut sich was bei blizzard, denn ruhm und ehre war meine zweite gilde als ich mit wow anfing. und ich glaube wenn sich die gilde auflösen sollte wegen der namensänderung wird es für mich keine dritte geben.


----------



## Cypress2308 (8. Mai 2009)

Kann mir auch nicht erklären wieso der Name gegen die Regeln verstößt.

Aber so einen ähnlichen Fall hatte ich auch mal.

Meinen PvP-Twink musste ich auch umbennen, weil er "Saurfang" hieß.
Mit der Erklärung das man Chars nicht nach NPCs bennen darf.
Aber immerhin hieß er so seit BC-Release und Blizz ist erst im Januar darauf gekommen das man das nich darf.^^
Aber ich frage mich wieso man das machen kann, wenn es verboten ist.
Sollte doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein Namen zu sperren so das niemand wie ein NPC heisst.

Naja, manchmal denk ich mir auch einfach : "FU Blizz!"

mfg
Cypress

EDIT : Mir fällt gerade ein das ich in Warsong mal nen Schurken gesehen habe und seine Gilde hieß "aka Adolf Crittler"! (Der Name is so geil xD)


----------



## Segojan (8. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne "Ruhm und Ehre" in erster Linie aus einem nicht besonders salonfähigen Witz (Google: "Ruhm und Ehre der Baltischen Rotbannerflotte"). Mit NS-Organisationen bringe ich das nicht unmittelbar in Verbindung, zumal es ja auch hunderte Slogans im Stil von "X und Y" gibt (wobei X und Y für beliebig martialische Begriffe steht). Wahrscheinlich würde auch kein Hahn oder GM danach krähen, wenn es haargenau die gleichen Begriffe wären, nur auf englisch.


----------



## B.CA$H (8. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne deine Gilde,und verstehen tu ich es nicht....

Aber was mich grad bissl aufregt.

@TE was bitte hast du gegen den Namen Reines Blut???
Da du meintest das es auch soclhe GIlden wie diese gebe...

Wäre nett wenn du mir das erklären könntest


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (8. Mai 2009)

ICh weiß ja nicht ob ihr euch mal die mühe gemacht habe wenn der GM sich wegen Ruhm und ehre beschwert dann solltet ihr mal diesen link nutzen !!!

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchT...ectedTab=guilds

Ich finde das doch schon sehr merkwürdig !


----------



## Shizo. (8. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh nich wieso eure Gilde sich umbenennen soll und es noh 44 andere Gilden mit gleichen Namen gibt.


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (8. Mai 2009)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> Ich kenne deine Gilde,und verstehen tu ich es nicht....
> 
> Aber was mich grad bissl aufregt.
> 
> ...




Es gibt halt diese Anordnung vonwegen Hitler seine deutschen sollten ReinesBlut haben 

Fazit Reinrassig denke ich mal das er so meint !


----------



## Altsahir (8. Mai 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> EDIT : Mir fällt gerade ein das ich in Warsong mal nen Schurken gesehen habe und seine Gilde hieß "aka Adolf Crittler"! (Der Name is so geil xD)



Der Name ist mal sowas von gar nicht geil .... -.-

Setzen 6 ab in den Geschichtsunterricht ... bei sowas schwillt mir der Kamm


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (8. Mai 2009)

So ein Schwachsinn... "Ruhm und Ehre" hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit SS, Hitler oder sonst irgendwas aus dem Dritten Reich zu tun.

Bei dem hier oft zitierten Gerichtsurteil ging es um "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS"... das entscheidende dabei ist nicht der Teil "Ruhm und Ehre", sondern der Bezug zur Waffen-SS. Und selbst da haben Richter geurteilt, dass es nicht illegal ist, weil es nicht irgendeiner Parole aus dem Dritten Reich zum Verwechseln ähnlich ist.

Ich finde die Aufforderung von Blizz eine Gilde namens "Ruhm und Ehre" umzubenennen groben Schwachfug... ich würde mal gerne die offizielle Begründung dazu hören.

PS: Bei uns gibts ne Gilde die heißt "Rum und Ähre"


----------



## Thundril (8. Mai 2009)

Also wenn die die Gilde auf Malygos sperren/bannen. Dann sollten Sie auch die anderen 44 Gilden auf dem EU Servern diesen Namen verbieten.

Es gibt viel schlimmere Namen im Spiel, da denke ich Ruhm und Ehre ist dagegen eher harmlos.

Auserdem wird dieser Bezeichung "RUHM UND EHRE" seit Jahrhunderten benutzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG

Aber immer mal was neues, so wird das Spiel nicht langweilig und immer auf Kosten anderer


----------



## Kiffaerbse (8. Mai 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Ich versteh nich wieso eure Gilde sich umbenennen soll und es noh 44 andere Gilden mit gleichen Namen gibt.



versteh ich auch ned.
aber warum geht die Gilde ned ins GM-Forum auf der wow-homepage???
dann bekommen sie ihn sicher zurück oder 44 Gilden müssen auch den Namen ändern...
ich will dann ned wissen wie dass dan ausschaut... 44 Gilden reklamieren ^^


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (8. Mai 2009)

Man muss es nicht verstehen...

Dass ich meine PvPTwink-Gilde "TuntenaufTerrorTour" umbenennen musste kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen.
Dass mein Affe nach 4 Jahren (!!!) mit OlliKahn rumrennend plötzlich anstössig sei war schon eher seltsam

Denke mal, dass ihr mit "Blut und Ehre" so lange ungestört rumrennen konntet lag wohl daran, dass niemand es bisher gemeldet hatte, jetzt war es soweit und der betreffende GM der das Ticket bekam hats als anstössig gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (8. Mai 2009)

Tja hat mit Blizz wenig zu tun. Blizz handelt erst bezüglich solchen Namen, wenn eine "Useranzeige" vorliegt. Sprich ein WoW-Spieler ein Ticket bezüglich des Namens aufgibt. Um dann weiter (Rechts)streitigkeiten zuverhindert, wird der Betroffene (hier eine Gilde) dazu gezwungen den Namen zu ändern.

Es gibt sogar User gleicher Fraktion, die bei Namen wie "Marryyouanna" zum Ticket greifen und Blizz daraufhin den Account 3h sperrt (da es sich bei dem Namen angeblich um eine Droge handelt)

Je tiefer das Niveau sinkt, um so mehr wächst das Denunziantentum.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Mai 2009)

Kiffaerbse schrieb:


> versteh ich auch ned.
> aber warum geht die Gilde ned ins GM-Forum auf der wow-homepage???
> dann bekommen sie ihn sicher zurück oder 44 Gilden müssen auch den Namen ändern...
> ich will dann ned wissen wie dass dan ausschaut... 44 Gilden reklamieren ^^



die umzubennen wäre blizzard sicher zu viel arbeit ^^


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen, es muss Menschen verboten werden, zu leben, denn die Nationalsozialisten haben auch gelebt.
Rottet die Menschheit aus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde offensichtliche Anlehnungen wie der Gildenname <aka Adolf Critler> sogar in Ordnung.
Es ist sogar ein sehr guter Weg, damit umzugehen: Indem man sich über Nazigrößen lustig macht!
Nazis verehren doch Personen wie Hitler, Goebbels etc.
Wenn man sich über sie lustig macht, indem man deren Namen abändert wie in oben genanntem Namen, passt das den Nazis doch ganz und gar nicht in den Kram.
Ergo ist es die beste Lösung.

Ich muss auch sagen, ich bin auch sehr gut in Geschichte (1- für Referat über WWII im Pazifik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und konnte vor diesem Thread den Spruch "Ruhm und Ehre" überhaupt nicht mit den Nazis in Verbindung bringen. Ich dachte da eher an das typisch hordische in erster Linie an die Orcs und ihre Kultur und nicht die Schluchz-Staffel der Nazis.


----------



## Fridl (8. Mai 2009)

mein Hexenmeister heißt seit classic Feyra ^^

... und mit Uldur hab ich umtaufen mussen genau der selbe blödsinn ... 

Blizzard hat ein an der waffel.

Nur weil sie in der Nordisch Mytology klaun müssen


.... ich hab zu erst geklaut !!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fee1404 (8. Mai 2009)

bei uns aufm server war genau das gleich da hiesen welche so und musten ihren namen ändern weil der name auf Nazi was auch immer zurück schlisen Könnte deshalb namens änderung


----------



## Redday (8. Mai 2009)

auflösen, neu gründen mit gleichem namen und ihr habt wieder 4 jahre ruhe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum thema:
ich bin ja relativ sensibel was so rübergerettete ausdrücke aus der ns-zeit anbelangt, aber mit ruhm und ehre hätte ich kein problem.


----------



## Pathologist (8. Mai 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Sagen nicht einige NPC auch "Ruhm und Ehre" ??? Mir war so, als ob ich das schon öfter gehört habe. Werde darauf mal genau achten und die dann auch an Blizz melden.


"Strength and Honor!" soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

"Kraft und Ehre!" "Blut und Donner!" sind die Sprüche, die Orc-Npc's beim Ansprechen abundzu von sich geben, Thrall ausgenommen.


----------



## Kankru (8. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Joa, und nach 4 Jahren hat sich dann halt jemand beschwert. Leider nicht ganz grundlos, auch wenn ich persönlich solchen Sachen skeptisch gegenüberstehe.
> Staunte nicht schlecht, als der Zentralrat der Juden gegen eine Werbekampagne *"Jedem das Seine"* Sturm lief (Tchibo wars glaub ich), weil es mal vor über 60 Jahren über einem KZ stand.
> Manchmal ist es einfach übertrieben.



Naja, das find ich nicht okay, es steht in Buchenwald, nicht weit von mir! Wer Geschichte und alles rundrum kennt und vlt schonmal dort war und auch evtl den Film dort (wird heute nicht mehr gespielt) gesehen hat, der würde auch gegen eine Reklame mit diesem Satz sein!


----------



## ikarus275 (8. Mai 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn... "Ruhm und Ehre" hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit SS, Hitler oder sonst irgendwas aus dem Dritten Reich zu tun.
> 
> Bei dem hier oft zitierten Gerichtsurteil ging es um "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS"... das entscheidende dabei ist nicht der Teil "Ruhm und Ehre", sondern der Bezug zur Waffen-SS. Und selbst da haben Richter geurteilt, dass es nicht illegal ist, weil es nicht irgendeiner Parole aus dem Dritten Reich zum Verwechseln ähnlich ist.
> 
> ...



Und unser Bundestagspräsident findet das Urteil auch extrem klasse :

Bundestagspräsident Thierse nahm das Urteil mit "Erstaunen und Befremden" zur Kenntnis. Durch den Richterspruch könne der Eindruck entstehen, dass "neonazistische Parolen und Propaganda nicht mehr strafbar" seien. Weiter nannte Thierse es beunruhigend, dass die Vorschrift des Paragrafen 130, Absatz 4 des Strafgesetzbuches, in dem die Verherrlichung der NS-Gewaltherrschaft unter Strafe gestellt ist, vom BGH nicht angesprochen wurde. Thierse dazu: "Was ist es anderes als Verherrlichung, wenn einer der schlimmsten Organisationen des NS-Terrors öffentlich 'Ruhm und Ehre' ausgesprochen werden kann."



Auf jeden Fall völlig unbedenklich die Redewendung zu verwenden!


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Und "Arbeit macht frei!" sind auch ganz normale Wörter, komisch!
> A) Ihr seit auf der Baumschule
> Ihr habt nur gepennt im Geschichtsunterricht (am wahrscheinlichsten)
> C) Ihr fandet es total krass cool euch Ruhm und Ehre zu nennen und stellt euch jetzt blöde.
> ...



Ja es sind ganz normale Wörter sie haben nur wegen KZ's eine völlig negative Bedeutung bekommen.
Du könntest "Arbeit macht frei!" auch weiterdenken und sagen "Arbeit macht frei von Schulden!".

Zu A): Das ist eindeutig beleidigend schon dafür sollte man dich melden.
Zu  Im Geschichtsunterricht werden einem keine Naziparolen beigebracht. Man lernt nur den bekanntesten kennen, nämlich den mit dem rechten Arm.
Alle werden wissen, was gemeint ist.
ZU C) Du findest es wohl total krass cool, dich hier so aufzuspielen.

Fazit: Du bist zu Diskussionen in normalem Ton nicht in der Lage und bist /reported.


----------



## Königmarcus (8. Mai 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Sagen nicht einige NPC auch "Ruhm und Ehre" ???




Genau DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht als ich den Thread gelesen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (8. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Zu  Im Geschichtsunterricht werden einem keine Naziparolen beigebracht. Man lernt nur den bekanntesten kennen, nämlich den mit dem rechten Arm.
> Alle werden wissen, was gemeint ist.



Das ist ja komisch, Kennzeichen verfassungsfeindlicher Organisationen waren bei mir Teil des Geschichtsunterrichts. Hat dein Lehrer wohl verschlafen...


----------



## slook (8. Mai 2009)

Gwyned schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: "Ruhm und Ehre" war das Motto Hitler`s  "SS", könnte also den einen oder anderen schon stören.


aha und was ist mit
http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all
http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchT...dTab=characters
http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all

man kann soviele sachen finden aber dass echt lächerlich dass der name geändert wurde....


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Das ist ja komisch, Kennzeichen verfassungsfeindlicher Organisationen waren bei mir Teil des Geschichtsunterrichts. Hat dein Lehrer wohl verschlafen...


Sowas kommt bei uns in Gemeinschaftskunde dran da ist deine Schule wohl zu arm und packt die beiden Fächer zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurrke (8. Mai 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich:
Ich finde es wirklich lächerlich was Blizz hier abzieht...
Ruhm und Ehre ich denke nicht, dass euer Gildeleader mit dem Namen irgendeine rechtsradikale Gilde aufmachen wollte.
Noch dazu kommt, dass ihr den Namen jez nach 4 Jahren umnennem müsst... Hätte Blizz es gleich nach einer Woche gesagt, 
könnte man es ja noch verstehn aus was für Gründen auch immer. Aber so... Sie sollten lieber en Ban verteilen für leute,
die ihre Gilden "Hitler", "Göbbels" etc. nennen, weil die haben mit dem Namen andere Absichten...

Trotzdem finde ich solltet ihr aus der ganzen Sache kein Großes Theater machen. Es ist nun mal so und da könnt ihr warscheinlich 
eh nichts mehr dran ändern... Ist dumm gelaufen aber ist gibt ja noch andere schöne Name!



MfG Shurrke


----------



## ikarus275 (8. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Sowas kommt bei uns in Gemeinschaftskunde dran da ist deine Schule wohl zu arm und packt die beiden Fächer zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö evtl liegts auch daran das es Schulen früher noch genug Lehrer hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wir wollen hier nicht über so einen Firlefanz streiten. Wenn du genug Infos über die Zusammenhänge zwischen dem Ausspruch und deren Bedeutung hast/hättesst, würde sich dein Gemüt nicht so angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## Monoecus (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich meine, den Ausdruck auch schon von NPC´s gehört zu haben...


@Nachtglanz bzw. lucifermaycry: Wie heißt die Schriftart aus eurer Signatur?? Würde per PM fragen, aber leider hat der Werter ZAM meine PM-Funktion gesperrt und mir nichtmal gesagt, wie lange...


----------



## ikarus275 (8. Mai 2009)

slook schrieb:


> aha und was ist mit
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchT...dTab=characters
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all
> ...


Blizz bemüht sich selbst nicht tagtäglich die Datenbank nach sowas zu durchforsten. Sowas wird fast ausschliesslich nach Report geändert. 
Dat hat sich halt erst nach 4 Jahren wer bequemt den TE zu reporten, und ?


----------



## Megamage (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn sie die Gilde umbennen sollten sie auch das Spiel ändern, denn die Orcs sagen auch öfters "Ruhm und Ehre" ...

An den unter mir:



Spoiler



Nein, es ist "Ruhm und Ehre" kann die Sounddatei ja mal eben Raussuchen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (8. Mai 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Also ich meine, den Ausdruck auch schon von NPC´s gehört zu haben...


Kraft und Ehre dürfte es sein... Blizz wird sich hüten solche Parolen einzubauen.


----------



## Mofeist (8. Mai 2009)

Total lächerlich das wir dauernd überlegen müssen das wir ja nichts falsches sagen weil es ja irgend wann in der NS Zeit ein Begriff war ...

btw bei der Arena tunier werbung war da nich der slogan "für Ruhm und Ehre"?


----------



## Flipbo (8. Mai 2009)

Unsere Gilde wurd auch umbenannt, wir hießen Xtreme Suícide und das wurde von irgendeinem a... auf unserem server einem GM gemeldet.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Mai 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Total lächerlich das wir dauernd überlegen müssen das wir ja nichts falsches sagen weil es ja irgend wann in der NS Zeit ein Begriff war ...



Vor allen Dingen wird es extrem schweirig eine Präsentation oder Referat der Maja-Zeit zu machen ohne verbotene Symbolik :x


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Nö evtl liegts auch daran das es Schulen früher noch genug Lehrer hatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe genügend Infos, da mich Geschichte einfach interessiert.
Du könntest ja mal meine Mutter fragen, sie hat sich immer beschwert, weil ich andauernd auf N24, Phönix etc Dokumentationen dazu gesehen habe und hat auch zu mir gesagt "Wehe das lohnt sich nicht". Es hat sich aber in Form guter Noten bezahlt gemacht.
Hab auch selber zuhause richtige Geschichtsbücher, ergo keine Schulbücher, stehen, die unter anderem einen in diese Zeit beim Lesen führen.

Kannst ja mal unter "Weltgeschichte Europas" googlen.
Ich fühl mich auch nicht angegriffen wegen Posts, die Kritik ausüben gegenüber vermeindlichen Naziparolen.
Ich fühl mich angegriffen, wenn jemand einfach groben Unfug postet und erst recht, wenn er das noch in einem beleidigendem Ton tut.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Kraft und Ehre dürfte es sein... Blizz wird sich hüten solche Parolen einzubauen.



Welche Parolen denn? Hast du dich hier schonmal durchgelesen oder willst du hier mit deinem Halbwissen glänzen?

"Ruhm und Ehre" war NIE eine Parole der Waffen SS oder der Hitlerjugend!


----------



## Eox (8. Mai 2009)

Gibt es nicht auch Zwerge in WoW die das sagen wenn man sie anklickt? oder vll andere Rassen?


----------



## Thundril (8. Mai 2009)

Naja bald kommen die Verbote für:

Wenn jemand im Raid sagt ich brauch nen SS oder

ich bin 

HEILpalain
HEILschamane
HEILigpriester

naja wie tief werden wie noch sinken?


----------



## The Future (8. Mai 2009)

wir mussten auch nach 2 Jahren auf einmal unsere Gilde damals umbennenen weil es sie nach 2 Jahren gestört hatt das wir Brennende Legion hießen.


----------



## Monoecus (8. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Und "Arbeit macht frei!" sind auch ganz normale Wörter, komisch!
> A) Ihr seit auf der Baumschule
> Ihr habt nur gepennt im Geschichtsunterricht (am wahrscheinlichsten)
> C) Ihr fandet es total krass cool euch Ruhm und Ehre zu nennen und stellt euch jetzt blöde.
> ...



A) www.seidseit.de
 Du hast im Deutschunterricht geschlafen. (siehe A)
C) Wie schon mehrfach gesagt und durch Quellen bewiesen, haben die drei magischen Worte "Ruhm und Ehre" nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit den Nazis o.ä. zu tun...


----------



## dackelblick (8. Mai 2009)

Heul Heul Heul - und die anderen sind alle böse

Wenn sich die gilde wegen der namensänderung auflößt, dann war der name "braun" motiviert und das verbot gerechtfertigt.

Ob euch der Hintergrund bewußt war oder ihr derartige Assoziationen wolltet, ist doch irrelevant.
Fakt ist, es besteht ein entsprechender Hintergrund.

Euer rumgeheule find ich derart erbärmlích vor dem Hintergrund was jmd passiert sein kann der mit eurem Namen konfrontiert wird und sich darüber pikiert.

Ich möchte dich mal hören, wenn ein Großteil deiner Familie im KZ umgekommen wäre oder du  Opfer brauner Gewalttätern geworden wärst - ob das dann alles immer noch halb so wild ist.

Das hat nix mit Schuldübernahme von 2 WK (was hier immer wieder zitiert worden ist und .. ich darf das nicht sagen, sonst wird`s als Beleidigung ausgelegt) sondern wie man damit umgeht.

Und wemm das nicht so ganz klar ist um was es hier geht, dann erklätr ic das mal an einem anderen Beispiel:
En Bekannter hatte eine Char mit Namen "Dago" - ihr könnt in Wikipedia mal nachschauen wieviele Bedeutungen hinterlegt sind.
Er spielte allerdings auf einem englischen Server und wurde dort aufgefordert, seinen Namen umgehend zu ändern. Den Grund hat er nie verstanden, bis er rausgefunden hat, dass das in den USA eine ziemlich üble Beschimpfung für Latinos ist.

Der Konsenz zum vorliegenden Fall ist identisch. 
Er hatte keinerlei böse Absicht, als er den Namen wählte.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (8. Mai 2009)

"Ruhm und Ehre" ist KEINE braune Parole.

Die ganzen schlauen Geschichtswissenschaftler die anderer Meinung sind mögen ja mal bitte nach dieser Phrase googeln.

"Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS" ist eine braune Parole, aber nichtmal braun genug um von Richtern verboten zu werden.

Aber - in der Hoffnung, dass es jemand versteht - "Ruhm und Ehre" ist definitiv nicht eine Parole von Nazis oder Neo-Nazis.

Die Leute aus der Gilde, die sich zu Recht über eine erzwungene Namensänderung, die einfach nicht zu begründen ist, beschweren dann als "braun" zu beschimpfen, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Packt euch mal an den Kopf Leute...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

dackelblick schrieb:


> Ob euch der Hintergrund bewußt war oder ihr derartige Assoziationen wolltet, ist doch irrelevant.
> *Fakt ist, es besteht ein entsprechender Hintergrund...*
> 
> ...Ich möchte dich mal hören, wenn ein Großteil deiner Familie im KZ umgekommen wäre oder du  Opfer brauner Gewalttätern geworden wärst - ob das dann alles immer noch halb so wild ist.
> ...



Noch einer der nicht mitliest und auch noch nicht kapiert hat, das es diese Parole NIE im Zusammenhang mit dem Dritten Reich gegeben hat! 
Aber Hauptsache erstmal einen ellenlangen Tread verfassen, der nur auf Halbwissen beruht!


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

dackelblick schrieb:


> Heul Heul Heul - und die anderen sind alle böse
> 
> Wenn sich die gilde wegen der namensänderung auflößt, dann war der name "braun" motiviert und das verbot gerechtfertigt.
> 
> ...



Solche Schwachsinns-Comments wurden schon ausgehebelt deswegen sage ich jetzt mal nix dazu.
Übrigens fordere ich dich auf, sofort deinen Buffed.de-Acc zu löschen.
Das "a" und das "i" in deinem Namen erinnern mich an Adolf Hitler und der Teil "dackel" erinnert mich daran, dass Adolf Hitler einen Hund namens Blondi hatte, der übrigens als Schäferhund unter anderem braune Fellfarbe hatte, was bestimmt politisch motiviert war.
Ergo müssen alle Schäferhunde Nazis sein.

www.Verbietet-Schäferhunde.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thundril (8. Mai 2009)

Sowie schon gesagt dann sollen sie doch die andern 44 Gilden bannen und weitere 1,5 Millionen Spieler die andeutungsweise Charnamen haben die irgend einen Beleidigen oder sich dadurch beleidigt fühlen.

Desweiteren muss Blizz hier das Konzept überarbeiten und auch alle Quest oder auch die Orc-Wachen die solche Aussagen treffen entfernen usw.

Drüberhinaus kann man dann fast jedes Spiel zensieren usw.


----------



## Kiffaerbse (8. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Und "Arbeit macht frei!" sind auch ganz normale Wörter, komisch!
> A) Ihr seit auf der Baumschule
> Ihr habt nur gepennt im Geschichtsunterricht (am wahrscheinlichsten)
> C) Ihr fandet es total krass cool euch Ruhm und Ehre zu nennen und stellt euch jetzt blöde.
> ...




A) na und da haben wir wenigstens was gelernt, was ich ned von dir behaupten kann
 nein haben wir nicht aber anscheinend du... was wurde in der Zeit der Krieger im Mittelalter nochmal so oft gesagt ach ja für RHUM UND EHRE und das hat nix mit SS zu tun
C) Ja ich finde den Namen toll und warum? ist einer der wenigen Gildennamen die was mit dem Spiel zu tun haben und nein wir stellen uns ned blöde haste mal den ganzen Fred gelesen??? wieviel haben gesagt "was dass hat mit SS zu tun" oder "ich dachte da kommt ausm Mittelalter" unso

solche Leute wie dich die gleich an son Scheiss denken wollen wir hier ned haben

mfg


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Noch einer der nicht mitliest und auch noch nicht kapiert hat, das es diese Parole NIE im Zusammenhang mit dem Dritten Reich gegeben hat!




und wohl noch einer mehr, der auch nicht mitliest....   

klar hat es den gruß "ruhm und ehre" damals so nicht gegeben, aber man sollte schon wissen, wie dieser gruß entstanden ist - nämlich aus zwei (inzwischen verbotenen) grüßen aus der zeit des dritten reiches. und somit weckt dieser spruch sehr wohl assoziationen mit dieser zeit!


----------



## Maine- (8. Mai 2009)

omg blizz bzw die spieler regen sich wegen jeden scheiß auf jetz ma echt ? was isn an den namen schlimm oO

ich wart immernoch auf den tag wo blizz mein char Lidel anschreibt wegen schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dieterdetlefingo (8. Mai 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Sagen die in OG nicht Blut und Ehre?
> 
> Finde ich allerdings auch schon grenzwertig.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum "Ruhm & Ehre" gegen die Regeln verstößt und jeder schwachkopf dabei gleich an sachen denkt die über 60 jahre her sind... aber naja dumm genug ist die Bundes Republik ja. Man siehts ja alleine daran das es leute gibt die bei jedem kleinscheiß gleich Nazi schreien -.-

ich selbst finde es irgendwie nichtmehr lustig, dass der generation die mit dem Krieg schon garnix mehr zu tun hatten, sowas immernoch an die nase gerieben wird (jaja klar es gibt hier zu lande die krass harten möchtegerns mit ihren Glatzen und basis, aber in zb. Amerika gibts von denen komsicherweise wesentlich  mehr und die sind dazu noch schlimmer also unsere hier). Außerdem wars nen Österreicher der unser volk an der Nase herum geführt hat... aber dazu sagt keiner was... wie gesagt bescheuert geht das Land zu Grunde!

Zum Thema... ich finds ne frechheit von blizzard den Namen zu ändern... an "Ruhm & Ehre" ist nix schlimmes dran... und da wird jeder zustimmen der in der gegenwart bzw. realität "lebt", was ja scheinbar ziehmlich viele nicht von sich behaupten können!

Mfg DieterDetlefIngo


----------



## Mofeist (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> und wohl noch einer mehr, der auch nicht mitliest....
> 
> klar hat es den gruß "ruhm und ehre" damals so nicht gegeben, aber man sollte schon wissen, wie dieser gruß entstanden ist - nämlich aus zwei (inzwischen verbotenen) grüßen aus der zeit des dritten reiches. und somit weckt dieser spruch sehr wohl assoziationen mit dieser zeit!




ja genau daraust ist er entstanden deswegen gabs den fruch schon davor...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> und wohl noch einer mehr, der auch nicht mitliest....
> 
> klar hat es den gruß "ruhm und ehre" damals so nicht gegeben, aber man sollte schon wissen, wie dieser gruß entstanden ist - nämlich aus zwei (inzwischen verbotenen) grüßen aus der zeit des dritten reiches. und somit weckt dieser spruch sehr wohl assoziationen mit dieser zeit



Ich brauch glaube nicht mitzulesen, denn bereits auf der ersten Seite schrieb ich dies:



kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, die Waffen SS hatte den Gruß "Unsere Ehre heißt Treue" und nichts anderes!
> Die Hitlerjugend verwendete die Parole  "Blut und Ehre"!
> 
> Das verwendete "Ruhm und Ehre" ist eine Abwandlung von beiden.



Nur weil dieses deutsche Wort "Ehre" in zwei verschiedenen Parolen aus der NS Zeit vorkam, darf man es nicht mehr verwenden?


----------



## Kiffaerbse (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> und wohl noch einer mehr, der auch nicht mitliest....
> 
> klar hat es den gruß "ruhm und ehre" damals so nicht gegeben, aber man sollte schon wissen, wie dieser gruß entstanden ist - nämlich aus zwei (inzwischen verbotenen) grüßen aus der zeit des dritten reiches. und somit weckt dieser spruch sehr wohl assoziationen mit dieser zeit!



du Depp den gabs schon Zeiten vor dieser Zeit
entstanden ist er in der Zeit der Ritter als Gold nur geringen Wert hatte Rhum und Ehre hingegen
kann man sich nicht Kaufen das muss man sich Erarbeiten verdienen.


----------



## Mofeist (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> und wohl noch einer mehr, der auch nicht mitliest....
> 
> klar hat es den gruß "ruhm und ehre" damals so nicht gegeben, aber man sollte schon wissen, wie dieser gruß entstanden ist - nämlich aus zwei (inzwischen verbotenen) grüßen aus der zeit des dritten reiches. und somit weckt dieser spruch sehr wohl assoziationen mit dieser zeit!




ja genau daraus ist er enstanden... Bevor du andere bezichtigst solltest du dir erstmal selbst an die nase packen


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. Mai 2009)

Was????!!! ich bin auch auf Malygos (bin Ds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) das ist die Gilde an die ich mich immer ans gute alte vWoW erinnere....


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Und "Arbeit macht frei!" sind auch ganz normale Wörter, komisch!
> A) Ihr seit auf der Baumschule
> Ihr habt nur gepennt im Geschichtsunterricht (am wahrscheinlichsten)
> C) Ihr fandet es total krass cool euch Ruhm und Ehre zu nennen und stellt euch jetzt blöde.
> ...




also ich musste doch ein wenig schmunzeln, als ich diesen post gelesen habe und richtig lachen über die reaktionen einiger andere darauf.
viele scheinen nicht zu wissen, was zynismus ist und missverstehen die aussage von ikarus275....


----------



## Dieterdetlefingo (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> und wohl noch einer mehr, der auch nicht mitliest....
> 
> klar hat es den gruß "ruhm und ehre" damals so nicht gegeben, aber man sollte schon wissen, wie dieser gruß entstanden ist - nämlich aus zwei (inzwischen verbotenen) grüßen aus der zeit des dritten reiches. und somit weckt dieser spruch sehr wohl assoziationen mit dieser zeit!



aha sehr interessant... den spruch "Ruhm und Ehre" gibt es erst seit dem? Guter witz... Ich könnte dein linkes Ei darauf verwetten das es den spruch schon früher gab bzw das der spruch schon früher irgendwem aus der fressbrett gekommen ist.

Ist ja fast so als würde es den satz "Essen ist fertig" erst seit 100 jahren geben... denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: dein linkes ei gehört mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (8. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher dass ich irgend nen NPC schon Ruhm und Ehre habe sagen hören, und ne es sind nicht die Hordewachen in OG, ich zocke Allianz und die reden nicht mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Bisher verband ich diese Redensart auch nicht mit der Hitlerzeit, liegt aber vielleicht auch daran dass ich versuche, soweit man in Deutschland gelassen wird, mit unser aller Vergangenheit abzuschließen und nicht mehr alles was ich sage auf die Goldwaage zu legen.

Es mag sein dass es ne Menge Sprüche gab die Adolf adaptiert hat und sich selber an den Hut schrieb, aber er meinte auch beurteilen zu können dass der reine Mensch blaue Augen und blonde Haare hat. Er selbst musste seinem Ideal ja nicht entsprechen. Diktator halt^^

Aber ich sehe ganz ehrlich nicht ein, dass für Verbrechen die ich nicht, und keiner meiner Familie, begangen habe immer noch eins auf den Deckel kriege nur weil es Jemand anderem gerade in den Kram passt.

Und zu dem Punkt Verständnis für die Opfer:

Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dass man empfindlich reagiert wenn man eine vermeintliche ehemalige Parole der SS liest.
Das war neben dem Mittelalter, das wahrscheinlich dunkelste Zeitalter des Menschen. Soviele Morde, die nur von einer handvoll Männer befohlen wurde, und das nur weil das wahnsinnige Irre waren.
Aber:

Ich schäme mich nicht eine Deutsche zu sein und werde mich nicht entschuldigen für Dinge die ich nicht zu verantworten habe und die ich verachte und verurteile.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> also ich musste doch ein wenig schmunzeln, als ich diesen post gelesen habe und richtig lachen über die reaktionen einiger andere darauf.
> viele scheinen nicht zu wissen, was zynismus ist und missverstehen die aussage von ikarus275....


an dem Post von ikarus275 ist leider keine Ironie geschweige denn Zynismus zu erkennen.
Er hat sich halt als Dummerchen geoutet.


----------



## Viperias (8. Mai 2009)

Ich sag nur 44 Gilden und 9 Arena-Teams mit dem Namen auf EU Servern viel Spaß bei umbenennen Blizz.

Ihr solltet mal lieber die Kirche im Dorf lassen @ Blizz.


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

vielleicht gab es den spruch schon früher - mag ja sein. mein fehler. ich bin ja auch kein dr. allwissend...

auch wenn dieser spruch schon im mittelalter oder sonst wann verwendet wurde - da er mehrfach missbräuchlich verwendet wird/ wurde, weckt er eben bei vielen die erinnerung an die NS-zeit. 
wenn dies jemand anstößig findet (egal ob bei gildengründung oder nach 4 jahren erst) und blizzard daraufhin den namen ändert/bzw ändern lässt ...  pech würde ich sagen,  es ist ihr spiel und in dem universum haben sie das sagen.

@kriegernoob: ich habe nicht behauptet, dass man "ehre" nicht mehr verwenden darf.


----------



## Darkbartleby (8. Mai 2009)

wenn man ne wache sogar in OG fragt nach dem weg, 
was sagt die dann??? richtig! : Für Ruhm und Ehre!!!


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> an dem Post von ikarus275 ist leider keine Ironie geschweige denn Zynismus zu erkennen.
> Er hat sich halt als Dummerchen geoutet.




ich habe nichts von ironie geschrieben. 
aber ich lese sehr wohl eine spur zynismus heraus.  du siehst es so, ich so und 1000 andere leute sehen es 1000 mal anders....  aber das ist interpretationssache und vielleicht ein extra-thread wert (oder auch nicht).







Viperias schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 44 Gilden und 9 Arena-Teams mit dem Namen auf EU Servern viel Spaß bei umbenennen Blizz.
> 
> Ihr solltet mal lieber die Kirche im Dorf lassen @ Blizz.




blizz sollte das eigene handeln wohl überdenken und wenn es so sein sollte, dass einige nsc im spiel dies auch sagen, dann sowieso...


----------



## numisel (8. Mai 2009)

Ok erstmal vorweg: ich bin auch in dieser Gilde, war aber zu faul mir jetzt alles durchzulesen.

Ich finds einfach bescheuert, dass Blizz das JETZT erst auflöst! Ich meine, wir existieren fast seit der Server gestartet wurde, der Name dieser Gilde war einer der Ersten, also warum kommen die nach 4 Jahren dadrauf, da was gegen zu tun?
Dass das mit der NS zu tun hat, will ich nicht abstreiten. Es war schlimm, was damals alles passiert ist, klar, aber wenn man sich mal anguckt, dass selbst Cäsar schon den Spruch "Kämpft für Ruhm und Ehre" benutzt hat, dann sehe ich nicht ein, was an einem einzigen Spruch so schlimm ist!!!

Wie einige Leute vor mir sicher schon geschrieben haben, ist euch sicher auch aufgefallen, dass viele der Orcs auch öfters mal sowas wie "Kraft und Ehre" "Blut und Donner" oder "Für Ruhm und Ehre" von sich geben. Aber werden die Questtexte gleich rausgenommen? NEIN!
Oder beziehen wir uns mal auf was anderes: Die ANFÜHRER einer jeweiligen Fraktion, sei es Thrall für die Horde oder Varian für die Allianz, sind auch nichts anderes als 'Führer'. Oder wenn jemand in einer Instanz nach "lead" schreit, will er auch nur die "Führung" der Gruppe. Aber wird das alles verboten? NEIN!

Wie bereits erwähnt, ich möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen, der selbst oder dessen Vorfahren Kontakte mit Rechtsradikalen hatten (ich selbst hasse diese Menschen auch), aber in einem Spiel einen Namen, der alles möglich bedeuten kann und dem ein Zusatz fehlt, um ihn illegal zu machen, zu verbieten, das ist wirklich ARM!
Es gibt wesentlich schlimmere Namen (z.B.: lief mir neulich einer mit dem Gildennamen "Die Aufseher" über den Weg. An was denken die meisten von euch jetzt?), aber ausgerechnet der einer Gilde, die seit Jahren besteht, wird der nicht so deutlich sagende Name entzogen.

ARM BLIZZARD WIRKLICH ARM!!!!!

So, wer mich flamen will, kann mir gerne eine PM schicken. Ich kann mit Kritik umgehen, wenn sie gut und nachvollziebar ist!

MfG
     Numi


----------



## Reo_MC (8. Mai 2009)

Darkbartleby schrieb:


> wenn man ne wache sogar in OG fragt nach dem weg,
> was sagt die dann??? richtig! : Für Ruhm und Ehre!!!



/sign
Blizz soll sich mal selber an die Nase fassen.


----------



## Piggy D. (8. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> warum musste der denn bitte geändert werden?
> 
> wegen dem lied "ruhm und ehre der waffen ss?"  oder what. kläre uns auf^^




der satz/die parole wurde vor ein oder zwei jahren legalisiert. evtl haben sich zuviele spieler beschwert ueber euren gildennamen


----------



## numisel (8. Mai 2009)

Es trifft vielleicht nicht auf alle zu, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind wir eine recht umgängliche Gilde und es wurde auch von der Gildenleitung immer darauf geachtet, dass keiner über eine andere Gilde abrotzt.


----------



## Saberclaw (8. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> warum musste der denn bitte geändert werden?
> 
> wegen dem lied "ruhm und ehre der waffen ss?"  oder what. kläre uns auf^^




Ich glaub sogar wirklich, dass irgendein Depp sich bei nem GM beschwert hat wegen eben sowas.

Damals bei uns hieß unsere Allygilde "Zillertaler Hordenjäger" und der wurde nicht gebannt, obwohl sich viele beschwert haben. Dabei haben wir uns nur auf die Zilltertaler Schüzenjäger bezogen und net auf diese Rassistenband "zillertaler Türkenjäger" oder so....kA genau.
Unsere spätere Gilde namens Assrocketz, dann leider schon, allerdings auch erst nach einem Jahr^^

Ich glaub da liegt ein Missverständnis vor. "Ehre und Ruhm" ist nun wirklich kein Verstoß gegen die Namensregeln, weils weder abfällig noch sonst was is. Da muss schon derb was an ner Schraube von dem GM wackeln, weil ein Bann nach solanger Zeit kann nur ungerechtfertigt sein.

Es sei denn die Regel, dass man keine NPC namen wie zb Sylvanas benutzen darf wird jetz auf Sprichwörter ausgedehnt ("Ruhm und Ehre der Horde" oder sowas)


An deiner Stelle würde ich den GM mal bissel auf den Zahn fühlen, das kann net angehn sowas und is unter aller Sau. Dem haben sie ins Hirn geschissen.





Btw wie heißt dieser unsäglich intelligente GM?


----------



## Kankru (8. Mai 2009)

Thundril schrieb:


> Naja bald kommen die Verbote für:
> 
> Wenn jemand im Raid sagt ich brauch nen SS oder
> 
> ...


hahaha, wie geil! Ich lach mich schlapp^^

Gut gemacht oida!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Es trifft vielleicht nicht auf alle zu, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind wir eine recht umgängliche Gilde und es wurde auch von der Gildenleitung immer darauf geachtet, dass keiner über eine andere Gilde abrotzt.




das ist ja auch löblich von euch, aber es wird wohl so gewesen sein, dass sich zu viele darüber aufgeregt haben. 
mal unabhängig davon, wie der gildenname ursprünglich gemeint ist/war und wo dieser spruch ursprünglich herkommt, weckt er (nicht nur, aber auch) erinnerungen an die NS-zeit. tut mir leid für euch, aber im warcraft universum hat eben blizzard das sagen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Mai 2009)

phaatom schrieb:


> Guten morgen liebe buffies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF? War selbst bei RuE, was haben die gegen den Namen Oo


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> das ist ja auch löblich von euch, aber es wird wohl so gewesen sein, dass sich zu viele darüber aufgeregt haben.
> mal unabhängig davon, wie der gildenname ursprünglich gemeint ist/war und wo dieser spruch ursprünglich herkommt, weckt er (nicht nur, aber auch) erinnerungen an die NS-zeit. tut mir leid für euch, aber im warcraft universum hat eben blizzard das sagen...



Ich denke mal nicht, dass sich viele bis auf einen aufgeregt haben.
Wenn du dir mal die 7 vorherigen Seiten durchliest, wird dir auffallen, dass kaum einer vor diesem Thread wusste, dass der Ausspruch "Für Ruhm und Ehre" in der NS-Zeit missbraucht wurde.


----------



## Saberclaw (8. Mai 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> WTF? War selbst bei RuE, was haben die gegen den Namen Oo



Es muss wie gesagt nach 4 jahren jemandem eingefallen sein, dass Ruhm und Ehre ja irgendwie mit Nazischeiss in Verbindung gebracht werden könnte.
Das sind so diese typischen Leute in WoW, die ich gerne mit alten Leuten vergleiche, die den ganzen Tag nix besseres zu tun haben als Leute in der Nachbarschaft anzuschwärzen und ständig zum Fenster rausgucken.

Sry, wer da an Nazi zeug denkt sollte mal seinen Horizont erweitern und die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen. Klar kann das den Gedanken erwecken, dass es so gemeint sein könnte, aber WTF?! Sollten alle mal ein bischen geschmeidiger bleiben, Vergangenheit is passe und der Großteil der Menschheit ist mit der Zeit gereift, was die Glaubwürdigkeit von Ideologien von kleinen Österreichern z.B. angeht.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht, dass sich viele bis auf einen aufgeregt haben.
> Wenn du dir mal die 7 vorherigen Seiten durchliest, wird dir auffallen, dass kaum einer vor diesem Thread wusste, dass der Ausspruch "Für Ruhm und Ehre" in der NS-Zeit missbraucht wurde.


wurde er eben nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dicun (8. Mai 2009)

Oh! Da bin ich jetzt echt geschockt! Freunde und ich haben eine kleine Gilde auf dem selben Server. Auch Horde... Rum und Ähre
Müssen wir uns da jetzt auch umbenennen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw. fand die Namensfindung statt, ohne die ältere, größere Gilde zu kennen...


----------



## Rantja (8. Mai 2009)

Arunnir schrieb:


> naja ich glaube der Ausdruck "Ruhm und Ehre" wird so oft verwendet, dass wäre ziemlich kleinkariert, wegen so etwas eine Änderung zu verlangen...



Die Orks sagen im Englischen gerne "Strength and Honor", das kommt dem ja recht ähnlich, ist das jetzt auch irgendwie mißverständlich?!? Und durch diese Aktion kenne ich jetzt ein Lied, was ich vorher noch nicht kannte, danke für die Werbung! (/Ironie off) Wäre selber im Leben nicht auf einen rechtsradikalen Hintergrund gekommen. 

Wenn das so weitergeht, dürfen wir vermutlich ja bald eh nur noch Blümchen pflücken und uns mit Wattebällchen beschmeißen, obwohl letzteres ist doch vielleicht zu brutal, lieber einen Reigen um den Maibaum tanzen, wer als letztes steht hat gewonnen... Am Besten wir wechseln alle zu Hello Kitty online!


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht, dass sich viele bis auf einen aufgeregt haben.




naja...meiner meinung nach hinkt der vergleich etwas: wieviele leute haben bis jetzt hier gepostet und wieviele leute gibt es auf dem entsprechenden realm? (btw: rhetorische frage - keine aufforderung zur antwort.) auf dem realm dürften es wohl eindeutig mehr sein. und wenn sich von denen 10 oder 20 oder noch mehr über diesen namen beschwert haben...  
wir kennen ja nur das ergebnis, aber nicht die ursache. meiner meinung nach wird wohl kaum ein GM von selbst darauf gekommen sein. also wieviele möglichkeiten bleiben da noch....? (konstruktive antworten erwünscht)


----------



## MaexxDesign (8. Mai 2009)

Wie heißt die Gilde jetzt ?


----------



## numisel (8. Mai 2009)

Die Gilde hat jetzt den seeehhhhrrrr einfallreichen Namen "Gilde von Moriel" (der Gildenleiter) aufgedrückt bekommen.... typisch Blizz halt.


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> naja...meiner meinung nach hinkt der vergleich etwas: wieviele leute haben bis jetzt hier gepostet und wieviele leute gibt es auf dem entsprechenden realm? (btw: rhetorische frage - keine aufforderung zur antwort.) auf dem realm dürften es wohl eindeutig mehr sein. und wenn sich von denen 10 oder 20 oder noch mehr über diesen namen beschwert haben...
> wir kennen ja nur das ergebnis, aber nicht die ursache. meiner meinung nach wird wohl kaum ein GM von selbst darauf gekommen sein. also wieviele möglichkeiten bleiben da noch....? (konstruktive antworten erwünscht)



Ich schrieb deswegen den von dir zitierten Satz, weil wirklich keine ernstzunehmende Person hier den Ausdruck mit der NS-Zeit in Zusammenhang brachte.
Da aber Blizzard nicht ohne Beschwerde reagiert, hat sich wohl doch jemand beschwert, deswegen habe ich diese eine Beschwerde zugestanden.
Es reicht aber auch eine Beschwerde.
Es können auch noch 11.499.999 Beschwerden eingehen, es reicht nur eine, um einen GM aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Kiffaerbse (8. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht, dass sich viele bis auf einen aufgeregt haben.
> Wenn du dir mal die 7 vorherigen Seiten durchliest, wird dir auffallen, dass kaum einer vor diesem Thread wusste, dass der Ausspruch "Für Ruhm und Ehre" in der NS-Zeit missbraucht wurde.



genau und wenn die Ork wachen "für Ruhm und Ehre" sagen finde ich das absolut ok...
und warum?
weil die Orks keine Nazis sind sondern Streiter der Horde die ihr Land mit Ehre verteidigen gegen Böses unso
und wer Orksche Krieger die eben dies sagen für Anhänger der SS haltet uiuiui ich weiss ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## DoktorFisch (8. Mai 2009)

jo also namensänderung hin und her... aber eine 4 JAHRE ALTE GILDE jetzt umzubennen is einer der größten Patzer von Blizzard -.- nur weil paar spieler sagen "ey, das ist ss lastig" kann doch blizzard nicht ne gilde umbennen!!!! Wenn tausende sagen "hey da ist ein bug" und blizzard sagt"Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt und es wird dran gearbeitet" UND erst nach Monaten dran gearbeitet wird ist mein größtes unverständniss... Denn ich glaube nicht dass über 100 leute aufm server mal den gm angeschrieben haben ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

Mal ein kleiner tip: habt ihr vielleicht Feinde auf dem server? denn es braucht nur einem aufgefallen sein und seiner gilde gesagt hey schreibt mal nen gm mit dem text an "Bla gilde NS-behaftet"

MFG DOK


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

Kiffaerbse schrieb:


> genau und wenn die Ork wachen "für Ruhm und Ehre" sagen finde ich das absolut ok...
> und warum?
> weil die Orks keine Nazis sind sondern Streiter der Horde die ihr Land mit Ehre verteidigen gegen Böses unso
> und wer Orksche Krieger die eben dies sagen für Anhänger der SS haltet uiuiui ich weiss ned
> ...



Die Einstellung ist gut trotzdem muss ich dich berichtigen.
Zum xten Mal:
Ork-NPC's sagen bei normaler Ansprache nicht "Für Ruhm und Ehre".
"Kraft und Ehre" "Blut und Donner" "Für die Horde" "Mog'ra"(Kp ob richtig geschrieben bin kein Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Das sagen sie.


----------



## Kiffaerbse (8. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Die Einstellung ist gut trotzdem muss ich dich berichtigen.
> Zum xten Mal:
> Ork-NPC's sagen bei normaler Ansprache nicht "Für Ruhm und Ehre".
> "Kraft und Ehre" "Blut und Donner" "Für die Horde" "Mog'ra"(Kp ob richtig geschrieben bin kein Orc
> ...



naja das WENN war wohl ned dick genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^^

mfg

edith meint ich sei auch kein Ork oder Orc


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (8. Mai 2009)

Oh Mann, an diesem Thread kann man mal wieder sehen, wie schnell Scheinwissen und falsche Tatsachen von ein paar Schaumschlägern im Internet verbreitet werden.

*"Ruhm und Ehre" - diese Formulierung taucht nicht im Zusammenhang mit dem Dritten Reich auf.*

Weil dann mal ein paar Spinnerköppe auf die Idee kommen zu schreien "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS", wird direkt der Umkehrschluss gezogen: "Ruhm und Ehre" ist braun...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der nächste kommt her und liest "Drittes Reich, böse Nazis, böser Gildenname" und bläst direkt ins selbe Horn, man will ja dazugehören. (Übers Dritte Reich schimpfen kann ja nicht verkehrt sein, also warum darüber nachdenken, ob da auch wirklich ein Zusammenhang besteht, lol...) Das lesen noch ein paar Leute, stellen Mutmaßungen darüber an, wie es an das Dritte Reich angelehnt sein könnte (nehme ich Parole A und lasse 2 Worte weg, kombiniere es mit Parole B, wo ich auch ein paar Worte weglasse, dann gibt es "Ruhm und Ehre") und sind sich einig wie braun das Ganze ist. Gehts eigentlich noch bei euch?

Wer Spaß daran hat, soll ruhig weiter den Nazi-Teufel suchen... Fakt ist und bleibt:
"Ruhm und Ehre" ist keine Parole des Dritten Reichs, noch in irgendeiner Weise daran angelehnt, und lässt für einen gesund denkenden Menschen auch keine Gedanken an das Dritte Reich aufkommen. Weder bei "Ruhm" noch bei "Ehre" assoziiere ich Drittes Reich, war nämlich nicht sehr ruhmreich oder ehrenhaft das Dritte Reich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht, dass sich viele bis auf einen aufgeregt haben.




@darussios: habe mich bei diesem satz wohl etwas verlesen. danke für den tipp


----------



## MaexxDesign (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr noch die Möglichkeit habt die Gilde umzubenennen:

Raiders of the Lost Ark
bzw.
Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes

Habe mal solch eine Gilde gesehen.
Finde ich ziemlich cool !


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Wer Spaß daran hat, soll ruhig weiter den Nazi-Teufel suchen... Fakt ist und bleibt:
> "Ruhm und Ehre" ist keine Parole des Dritten Reichs, noch in irgendeiner Weise daran angelehnt, und lässt für einen gesund denkenden Menschen auch keine Gedanken an das Dritte Reich aufkommen. Weder bei "Ruhm" noch bei "Ehre" assoziiere ich Drittes Reich, war nämlich nicht sehr ruhmreich oder ehrenhaft das Dritte Reich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es war keine parole des dritten reiches.  richtig
es ist aber in der weise an das dritte reich angelehnt, wenn es heißt "ruhm und ehre der waffen-ss" oder?
es mag DIR vielleicht kein gedanke an das dritte reich aufkommen, aber eben durch die verwendung dieser parole im zusammenhang mit der waffen-ss von irgendwelchen schwachköpfen, denken viele leute eben nicht nur an die (mehr oder weniger) glorreiche zeit der ritter sondern an die zeit der hitlerdiktatur.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich nehme Nationalsozialismus schon zum 2. Mal in 3 Fächern durch und kenn das Thema in- und auswändig,.... aber so ein Spruch wie "Ruhm und Ehre der SS" habe ich noch nicht gelesen...


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2009)

Mal ehrlich, man kanns auch übertreiben. Irgendwie muss ich gerade wieder an diese "Verbietet Brot!" denken. Hitler hat doch sicher mal Brot gegessen, oder?
Und wie gesagt : http://armory.wow-europe.com/search.xml?se...;searchType=all
Das wär vielleicht eher n Grund für ne Namensänderung...


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> es war keine parole des dritten reiches.  richtig
> es ist aber in der weise an das dritte reich angelehnt, wenn es heißt "ruhm und ehre der waffen-ss" oder?



Falsch! Es ist nicht an das Dritte Reich angelehnt, weil die Formulierung "Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen-SS" erst in der jüngeren Vergangenheit gebraucht wurde. *Im Dritten Reich taucht dieser Ausspruch nicht auf, und kann somit auch nicht an das Dritte Reich angelehnt sein.*

Diese Logik ist schlichtweg... keine Ahnung wie ich es nennen soll...

Wenn heute sich jemand auf die Straße stellt und schreit "Ein Hoch auf Hitler", sollen dann morgen alle Formulierungen "braun" sein oder ans Dritte Reich erinnern, die mit "Ein Hoch auf..." anfangen????????? Diese Denkweise ist verdreht...


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Diese Logik ist schlichtweg... keine Ahnung wie ich es nennen soll...



logik ist auch nicht so dein stärke scheint mir. 
ich gebe dir ja recht, dass dieser spruch nicht im dritten reich verwendet wurde. aber dennoch kann dieser spruch an das dritte reich angelehnt sein. nämlich, wenn es heißt: "ruhm und ehre der waffen-ss". oder ist das dann keine anlehnung an das dritte reich??? 
siehe auch hier: http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/meldung170688.html
klar wurden die angeklagten freigesprochen, aber schreib jetzt bloß nicht nocheinmal, dass "ruhm und ehre für die waffen-ss" nicht an das dritte reich angelehnt ist.
und weil dieser spruch eben so häufig in dieser form benutzt wird, denken viele leute eben auch an die nazizeit, wenn es nur "ruhm und ehre" heißt. 
so einfach. nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger....


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchT...ectedTab=guilds

44 Gilden mit dem Namen "Ruhm und Ehre"
Sowie 9 Arenateams.

Wie wäre es die Aktion als vorschnell (meint Hirntot) zu bezeichnen?


----------



## Kiffaerbse (8. Mai 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchT...ectedTab=guilds
> 
> 44 Gilden mit dem Namen "Ruhm und Ehre"
> Sowie 9 Arenateams.
> ...



seh ich auch so


----------



## IchbinArzt (8. Mai 2009)

Lionking schrieb:


> geh nach hause...sry...die zeit ist über 60Jahre her ... warum sollen wir dafür bestrafft werden? ... ich nehme ma an das weniger als 0,01% der Wow spieler da gelabt haben. Also wo ist das Problem? .. Leute wie du versauen es einen, mal endlich ein vernünftiges Leben ohne irgendwelche Nachsagungen zu leben.




Wo liegt denn Dein Problem ??? Fühlst Dich angegriffen davon das ich eine andere Meinung wie Du habe ??? Oder warum ein sinnloses Kommentar von Dir ???Ich versau mit Sicherheit niemanden 
sein Leben nur weil ich meine eigene Meinung äußere. Fakt ist das Blizzard eine Regelung für Spieler- und Gildennamen hat und wenn Blizzard meint das der Name eines Spielers oder einer Gilde gegen 
dieses Regelung verstößt dann ist es Blizzards gutes (Haus-)Recht etwas gegen den Namen zu unternehmen Punkt !


----------



## australian76 (8. Mai 2009)

siehe hier,

Wikipedia


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ich versau mit Sicherheit niemanden
> sein Leben nur weil ich meine eigene Meinung äußere.



Doch, du bist an allem schuld.




australian76 schrieb:


> siehe hier,
> 
> Wikipedia



Dann musst du auch unter Willkür suchen.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> logik ist auch nicht so dein stärke scheint mir.
> ich gebe dir ja recht, dass dieser spruch nicht im dritten reich verwendet wurde. aber dennoch kann dieser spruch an das dritte reich angelehnt sein. nämlich, wenn es heißt: "ruhm und ehre der waffen-ss". oder ist das dann keine anlehnung an das dritte reich???
> siehe auch hier: http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/meldung170688.html
> klar wurden die angeklagten freigesprochen, aber schreib jetzt bloß nicht nocheinmal, dass "ruhm und ehre für die waffen-ss" nicht an das dritte reich angelehnt ist.
> ...



"ruhm und ehre für die waffen-ss" lobt die Waffen-SS, wo sicherlich ein Bezug auf das Dritte Reich vorhanden ist.

"Ruhm und Ehre" alleine für sich enthält aber *keinen *Bezug auf das Dritte Reich.

Verboten sind nicht Dinge, die einen mit viel Phantasie unter Berücksichtigung moderner Begrifflichkeiten an das Dritte Reich erinnern, sondern PAROLEN die dort verwendet wurden. "Ruhm und Ehre" ist keine... das als Gildennamen zu verbieten schlichtweg krank, in einer aufgeklärten, demokratischen Gesellschaft.

Btw: Der Begriff "Zentralrat der Juden in Deutschland" erinnert mich auch an das Dritte Reich, denn ohne das Dritte Reich wäre dieser wohl nie entstanden. Das Wort "Zentralrat der Juden in Deutschland" ist aber auch nicht verboten, obwohl es an das Dritte Reich erinnert.

Willst du jedes Wort der deutschen Sprache als "braun" deklarieren, weil es von einem Nazi ausgesprochen wurde? Dann schaff Deutsch ab und wir sprechen alle Englisch...

Wenn diese Logik nicht zu verstehen ist, kann ich auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Hordhaza (8. Mai 2009)

Lionking schrieb:


> geh nach hause...sry...die zeit ist über 60Jahre her ... warum sollen wir dafür bestrafft werden? ... ich nehme ma an das weniger als 0,01% der Wow spieler da gelabt haben. Also wo ist das Problem? .. Leute wie du versauen es einen, mal endlich ein vernünftiges Leben ohne irgendwelche Nachsagungen zu leben.




Wieviele der WoW-Spieler haben gelebt als Hoyerswerda brannte?
Rostock?
Als Wurzen zur "national befreiten Zone" von ein paar Vollidioten erklärt wurde?
Als DVU und NPD in die Landtage kam?

Frag ja nur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> "Ruhm und Ehre" alleine für sich enthält aber *keinen *Bezug auf das Dritte Reich.



"enthielt" wäre wohl der richtige ausdruck. aber weil diesem spruch der zusatz "für die waffen-ss" hinzugedichtet und weit verbreitet wurde, ist der ausspruch "ruhm und ehre" sicherlich auch (nicht nur, aber auch) mit dem dritten reich in verbindung zu bringen, wenn man weiß, was dieser zum ausdruck bringen kann. 



Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Verboten sind nicht Dinge, die einen mit viel Phantasie unter Berücksichtigung moderner Begrifflichkeiten an das Dritte Reich erinnern, sondern PAROLEN die dort verwendet wurden. "Ruhm und Ehre" ist keine... das als Gildennamen zu verbieten schlichtweg krank, in einer aufgeklärten, demokratischen Gesellschaft.



ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, aber das blizzard-universum ist keine demokratische gesellschaft. beschwert sich jemand darüber, haben sie das hausrecht, den namen zu ändern. unabhängig von der gesetzeslage eines landes.


----------



## IchbinArzt (8. Mai 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Doch, du bist an allem schuld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lern erst mal lesen......und denk drüber nach!


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass jene, die in der Zeit des Nationasozialismus gelebt haben zu Recht aggressiv auf dieses Thema reagieren. Menschen, die solche (oder ähnliche) Parolen benutzten, haben andere Menschen für absolut hirnrissige Motive ermordet. Eine Zeit, die hoffentlich nicht wiederkehrt.

Aber... und ja, ich halte ein aber für angebefracht... es lebt bereits eine neue Generation. Eine, die diesen Terror nicht erleben musste. Eine, die tagtäglich in der Schule, Zu Hause und durch Medien über diese Zeit des Wahnsinns aufgeklärt wird. Eine Generation, die hoffentlich nie wieder so einen Fehler begehen wird wie ihre Vorgänger.
Lasst diese Kinder und Heranwachsenden nicht im Schatten der NSDAP leben. Damit meine ich nicht, die Taten dieser Organisation zu verherrlichen, sondern mit diesem düsteren Kapitel der Geschichte abzuschließen, zum Wohle der zukünftigen Gesellschaft.


----------



## Thundril (8. Mai 2009)

Naja dann sollten sie X- andere Gilden auch verbieten

z.B,

Von Haus aus Geil,

Reines Blut

Dicke Eier

Tribunal

RnD

BinLoaden

ACDC

BlackPanther

usw.


----------



## _Axxis_ (8. Mai 2009)

Benennt euch doch in 'Ruhm und Stärke' um, das stammt eher aus der Zeit des römischen Reiches (kann man z.B. auch in dem Film 'Gladiator' hören) und ist nicht von den Nazis missbraucht worden.

Und so nebenbei passt es auch zu WoW, da ist Stärke ja auch bei vielen Klassen wichtig :-)


----------



## Darkbartleby (8. Mai 2009)

naja, ich war mal in der gilde Risen from Ashes...
wenn man lang genug zurück denkt, ca 1939-1945
na? auf was für eine Zusammenhang kommt ihr?

ist jetzt nicht rassistisch gemeint, aber es nie jemandem so richtig 
aufgefallen oder nicht? vor allem mir nicht, bis ich diesen thread gelesen hab oO

also muss blizzard alle RfA's umändern oder nicht.
zum glück zocke ich kein WoW mehr, reicht schon wenn ich sowas heir lese.


----------



## Hordhaza (8. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass jene, die in der Zeit des Nationasozialismus gelebt haben zu Recht aggressiv auf dieses Thema reagieren. Menschen, die solche (oder ähnliche) Parolen benutzten, haben andere Menschen für absolut hirnrissige Motive ermordet. Eine Zeit, die hoffentlich nicht wiederkehrt.
> 
> Aber... und ja, ich halte ein aber für angebefracht... es lebt bereits eine neue Generation. Eine, die diesen Terror nicht erleben musste. Eine, die tagtäglich in der Schule, Zu Hause und durch Medien über diese Zeit des Wahnsinns aufgeklärt wird. Eine Generation, die hoffentlich nie wieder so einen Fehler begehen wird wie ihre Vorgänger.
> Lasst diese Kinder und Heranwachsenden nicht im Schatten der NSDAP leben. Damit meine ich nicht, die Taten dieser Organisation zu verherrlichen, sondern mit diesem düsteren Kapitel der Geschichte abzuschließen, zum Wohle der zukünftigen Gesellschaft.



Korrekt.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

australian76 schrieb:


> siehe hier,
> 
> Wikipedia



Bei deinem Link geht es um "Blut und Ehre", wir sprechen hier über "Ruhm und Ehre"!

Thema verfehlt... 6... setzen!


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Thundril schrieb:


> Naja dann sollten sie X- andere Gilden auch verbieten
> 
> z.B,
> 
> ...




wird blizzard wohl auch, wenn sich (genügend) leute darüber beschweren.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, aber das blizzard-universum ist keine demokratische gesellschaft. beschwert sich jemand darüber, haben sie das hausrecht, den namen zu ändern. unabhängig von der gesetzeslage eines landes.



Daran hege ich auch keinen Zweifel. Wenn Blizzard das so möchte, könnten die auch morgen bei WOW die Stecker rausziehen ohne ein Gesetz zu brechen... ich stelle nicht in Frage ob Blizzard das Recht dazu hat. Aber da wir in einer Gesellschaft mit freier Meinungsäußerung leben kann ich sagen: ich finde die Namensänderung krank.

In unserem modernen Deutschland wird leider viel zu viel und viel zu bunt mit dem Dritten Reich assoziiert. Man muss die Vergangenheit nicht verdrängen, aber man sollte in der Gegenwart leben und auch leben können, ohne dass jemand bei jedem Pups die Vergangenheit auskramt und mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger wedelt.

Aus der Vergangenheit lernen: Ja. In der Vergangenheit leben: Nein.


----------



## Zeperus (8. Mai 2009)

Hab mir nicht die zeit genommen die 10 seiten durchzulesen aber ich kann mich erinnern einmal von eine von Blizz's NPC's bei der Horde
Ruhm und Ehre gehört zu haben hmmmm

PS: Sry wenn das mal erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Shintuargar (8. Mai 2009)

Man sollte auch nicht vorschnell über Blizzard urteilen. In der Regel wird ein GM solche Beschwerden entgegen nehmen und sie bearbeiten. Dieser GM hat der Beschwerde statt gegeben. Ein anderer hätte vielleicht ähnlich gegenüber dem Beschwerer reagiert wie viele von euch. Da heisst es am Ball bleiben.

Und bitte, lasst mal solche Dinge wie "Bugs bleiben über Monate, sowas geht innerhalb Minuten", das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Wüsste jedenfalls nicht, dass GMs sich um Bugs und deren Behebungen kümmern.


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> In unserem modernen Deutschland wird leider viel zu viel und viel zu bunt mit dem Dritten Reich assoziiert. Man muss die Vergangenheit nicht verdrängen, aber man sollte in der Gegenwart leben und auch leben können, ohne dass jemand bei jedem Pups die Vergangenheit auskramt und mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger wedelt.
> 
> Aus der Vergangenheit lernen: Ja. In der Vergangenheit leben: Nein.


 da bin ich (ausnahmsweise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) deiner meinung.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (8. Mai 2009)

villain schrieb:


> da bin ich (ausnahmsweise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann bin ich jetzt glücklich und klinke mich aus der Diskussion aus, habe eh nichts mehr beizutragen.  ^^


----------



## kingkryzon (8. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> warum musste der denn bitte geändert werden?
> 
> wegen dem lied "ruhm und ehre der waffen ss?"  oder what. kläre uns auf^^


dann sollte der achievement name aber auch abgeändert werden


----------



## villain (8. Mai 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt glücklich und klinke mich aus der Diskussion aus, habe eh nichts mehr beizutragen.  ^^




ich auch. gehe jetzt sachen packen, da ich übers wochenende verreise. bis denne und reisst euch hier nicht die (virtuellen) köpfe ab.


----------



## Gron83 (8. Mai 2009)

Falls es interessiert, das Thema ist ja auch im offiziellen Forum und ein Blauer hat nun verkündet, dass die Entscheidung der Umbenennung rückgängig gemacht wurde: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=5&sid=3#95

Eine sinnvolle Entscheidung, wie ich finde. Wie ja einige hier bereits gesagt haben, war die damalige Zeit schrecklich und soll auch nie in Vergessenheit geraten. Jedoch sollte man auch einmal damit aufhören, dauernd den Teufel 
an die Wand zu malen und in jeder Wortableitung etwas aus der nationalsozialistischen Zeit zu sehen. Wie es ja auch Ahramanyu so treffen schrieb: _"Lasst diese Kinder und Heranwachsenden nicht im Schatten der NSDAP leben. 
Damit meine ich nicht, die Taten dieser Organisation zu verherrlichen, sondern mit diesem düsteren Kapitel der Geschichte abzuschließen, zum Wohle der zukünftigen Gesellschaft." _ 

Ach ja und abschließend noch Gratulation an die Gilde. Manchmal lohnt sich kämpfen eben doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fasor (8. Mai 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Ist gut so das der Name geändert wurde. Sorry auch wenn viele das nicht verstehen können. Der Gildenname lehnt stark an dunkeles, grausames Zeitalter, dem Nationalsozialismus
> an. Warum der Name erst nach 4 Jahren geändert wurde ist wahrscheinlich das jemand Blizzard darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben muss. Oder Blizzard arbeitet sehr langsam :-D
> Jedenfalls find ich es ok denn man weis nie ob der Name bewusst so gewählt wurde oder nicht.




Ich denke einfach n menge leute leiden sehr stark an verfolgungswahn

das sind 2 wörter mehr nicht 

diese 2 wörter werde überigens in vielen armeen sowie in einigen nationalhymnen benutz als wären diese worte "purrrrr DEUTSCH" und würde nur benutz um eine paralle zum 3. reich zu führen


.... da kann man sich doch nur noch an kopp fassen


----------



## Desty (8. Mai 2009)

Nur weil zur Nazi Zeit diese bekloppten Lowbirds eine Parole hatten, die *so ähnlich* war wie euer Gildenname, wird dieser verboten? Find ich absolut lächerlich. Von denen hat sicher auch jeder jeden Tag "Guten Morgen" gesagt, es gehören folglich alle gehängt, die das heute noch sagen. Konsequenz: Auf Grund rapider Todeszahlen ist kein Platz mehr auf Friedhöfen, dafür gibt es keine Arbeitslosigkeit mehr. Juhu!

Besonders lächerlich finde ich das, weil die Werte "Ruhm" und "Ehre" durchaus zu 100% mit einem Rollenspiel wie WoW zu tun haben. Darüber hinaus wurde in dem Gildennamen kein Bezug auf irgendeine Person oder irgendein Ereignis aus der Kriegszeit genommen, sich deswegen belästigt zu fühlen, finde ich sehr weit hergeholt (abgesehen davon, welche 80 Jährigen Leute, die die Zeit live miterlebt haben, spielen bitte WoW?!)

Ach und wenn wir das mal weiterspinnen... Wie soll das dann nach dem 10. Weltkrieg aussehen? Haben wir dann absolutes Redeverbot, oder müssen uns bei jeder Namensgebung einer Gilde durch 12738 Seiten Strafkatalog durchblättern, weil alle möglichen Begriffe in Slogans zur Kriegszeit verwendet wurden? Na gz...

Sehr schade finde ich, dass Blizzard durch ihre Narrenfreiheit alles mit jedem im Spiel machen zu dürfen, die Namensänderung einfach vollzogen hat. Vermutlich handeln sie da nach dem Motto "lieber zu viel ändern als zu wenig, bevor nachher noch eine Klage auf dem Tisch landet", allerdings zeigen sie damit gleichzeitig, dass sie nicht weit genug sind, sich mit solchen Sachen kritisch auseinander zu setzen. Und es kommt noch besser: Wenn sie einfach alles verbieten, was ihnen nicht den Kram passt, ohne Diskussion oder Hinterfragung, klingt das nach einem ziemlich faschistischen System oder? Also, schreiben wir mal ein Ticket beim Gerichtshof und geben bekannt, dass wir uns an der Vorgehensweise Blizzard stören und sie ihr Verhalten ändern müssen, ansonsten werden sie vom Markt gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (8. Mai 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Lern erst mal lesen......und denk drüber nach!



Nur weil du schuld bist, musst du doch nicht sauer werden.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. Mai 2009)

Leute Leute, wo kommen wir denn dahin wenn wir unserer Vergangenheit immer hinterhertrauern. Sicherlich soll man das nicht vergessen aber soll ich jetzt immer auf der Straße rumlaufen mit der Gestik und dem Spruch "Asche auf mein Haupt"?

Man sollte auf den Verwendungszweck achten, und in dem Fall war es ja wohl passend für eine Gilde die sich im Fantasy Bereich ansiedelt.

so far..


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Mai 2009)

Die Entscheidung, den Gildennamen "Ruhm und Ehre" zu entfernen wurde von Blizzards Seite bereits zurückgenommen.


----------



## Squirly (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Gildenname "Ruhm und Ehre" untersagt wurde, mit Hinblick auf dem Nationalsozialismus, dann kann ich nur sagen: EPIC FAIL!
Wo leben wir denn bitte? Der mist ist schon viele Generationen her und langsam ist doch mal gut, zumal der Ausdruck gg. rein garnichts verstößt. Ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen, dass egal was man sagt oder schreibt in Deutschland immer gleich in Verbindung mit damals gebracht wird und irgendwelche "Aussen hui - Innen pfui" Leute, wie z.B. Kerner, gleich rum jodeln!

Mich wundert, dass Ausdrücke wie z.B. "Autobahnfahrt" in der Fahrschule noch nicht verboten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Darussios (8. Mai 2009)

Squirly schrieb:


> Wenn der Gildenname "Ruhm und Ehre" untersagt wurde, mit Hinblick auf dem Nationalsozialismus, dann kann ich nur sagen: EPIC FAIL!
> Wo leben wir denn bitte? Der mist ist schon viele Generationen her und langsam ist doch mal gut, zumal der Ausdruck gg. rein garnichts verstößt. Ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen, dass egal was man sagt oder schreibt in Deutschland immer gleich in Verbindung mit damals gebracht wird und irgendwelche "Aussen hui - Innen pfui" Leute, wie z.B. Kerner, gleich rum jodeln!
> 
> Mich wundert, dass Ausdrücke wie z.B. "Autobahnfahrt" in der Fahrschule noch nicht verboten sind
> ...



Es wurde bereits zurückgenommen und der GM hat auch den Fehler eingestanden und sich entschuldigt.


----------



## Desty (8. Mai 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung, den Gildennamen "Ruhm und Ehre" zu entfernen wurde von Blizzards Seite bereits zurückgenommen.


Dann habe ich wohl den Thread nicht weit genug gelesen, Asche über mein Haupt!

Ein feiner Zug von Blizzard, und schön dass ich mit meinen Befürchten Unrecht hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narur314 (8. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie denke ich das das Kommentar von Yahtzee da gut zur diskussion passt.


http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/vie...ood-on-the-Sand (ab 0:40-1:20 ungefähr)



So Long Narur


----------



## Huntîer (8. Mai 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Sagen die in OG nicht Blut und Ehre?
> 
> Finde ich allerdings auch schon grenzwertig.
> 
> ...



die sagen blut und donner


----------



## iceteaboss (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn mich recht erinnere hat Blizz in WC3 ne Einheit gemacht die das die ganze Zeit redet und dann sowas .....


----------



## Doncalzone (8. Mai 2009)

Blizzard, in diesem fall die Gamemaster, verscherzen es sich immer mehr mit ihren Mitgliedern.

Der Gildenname kommt laut Arsenal 44 mal auf den deutschen Servern insgesamt vor und ein PVE-Server wie Malygos sollte erst recht keine Probleme haben einen ich möcht schon sagen, RP-tauglichen Namen wie Ruhm und Ehre zu behalten.

Mir ist rätselhaft wie das seien darf/kann. Einer meiner Charaktere ist leider auch dem Radiergummi der GM's zum Opfer gefallen aber anstatt eine gut zusammengefasste Antwort zu bekommen kam ein Makro das mir sagte ich solle meine Email lesen.

Wenigstens kümmert sich Blizzard um seine Kunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobbysir (8. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> bescheuert sowas! ein bekannter musste nach jahren seinen char-namen ändern. ich weiß zwar nicht was schlimm daran sein soll wenn ein char klauskinski heißt.....aber blizzard scheint in manchen dingen recht merkwürdige ansichten zu haben...



naja, solche namen sind auch geschütz.
auch ganz gut so.

stell dir vor einige hiesen Merkel lol


----------



## Bummrar (8. Mai 2009)

das bezieht sich nich nur aufs lied sondern vor allem war das ein offizieller spruch der SS im 3. reich.... dann gibts da auch noch die neo-naziorganisation namens BLUT und ehre aber nja....


----------



## Sousuk (8. Mai 2009)

naja ruhm und ehre wird doch auch von orc npcs gesagt. also eigentlich  müsste blizz den spruch dann auch aus dem spiel tun oder nicht?


----------



## Sockelchen (8. Mai 2009)

Liebe Buffler

Ich bin ebenfalls ein Mitglied von Ruhm und Ehre.

Ich möchte euch die neuigkeiten mal erläutern.

Ja - es hatte sich gestern jemand über uns Beschwert - unsere Gilde bzw. der Name wäre Rechtsradikal. Daraufhin namen uns die Gm's den Gildennamen weg - der fast 4 Jahre lang eine kleine Legende auf dem Server Malygos war.

Wir bekamen viel unterstützung u.a. von Eiserne Legenden, Welcome Home, und viele viele mehr.

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die eine Ticketwelle eröffnet haben.

nun zu den Neuigkeiten:

Ruhm und Ehre hat seinen Namen wieder!
Dieses Zitat ist aus dem öffentlichen GM Forum bei Wow-europe. Einer unserer Member *DANKE AN ESTOR* hat auch dort eine wilde Disskussion ausgelöst.

Wir hoffen nun noch das wir das alte Gildenklima wieder herstellen können.

mfg, 

Euer Sockelchen

"
Hallo zusammen!

Der von Grinsekind verlinkte Artikel spricht bereits das Kernproblem in Form von "Ersatzkennzeichen“ an, und wie dort ebenso erwähnt wird, ist das Urteil nicht unumstritten, gerade da die dort behandelte Parole unter gewissen Kreisen recht gebräuchlich ist.

Natürlich ist der Umgang mit sich nahe an Grauzonen bewegenden (oder, wie hier so schön gesagt wurde, kontextabhängigen) Gilden- oder auch Charakternamen auch für uns immer eine komplizierte Gratwanderung zwischen den Interessen des jeweiligen Namensinhabers und dem Rest unserer Spielerschaft, weswegen es hier in seltenen Fällen auch mal zu einer vorschnellen Entscheidung kommen kann. Gerade deswegen haben wir ja auch eine Stelle eingerichtet, wo man derlei Dinge noch einmal nachprüfen lassen kann (per E-Mail an die Adresse WoWConcernsEU@blizzard.com).

Nach Rücksprache (deswegen auch die verzögerte Antwort hier) haben wir uns nun im Bezug auf "Ruhm und Ehre“ dazu entschlossen, die Änderung des Gildennamens wieder zurückzunehmen und den alten Namen mit sofortiger Wirkung wiederherzustellen. Entschuldigt bitte die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten. Wir hoffen auf allgemeines Verständnis dafür, dass es in unserem Bestreben, die Förderung rechtsradikaler Tendenzen von unserem Spiel fernzuhalten, auch einmal zu Fehlern kommen kann.

Schönen Gruß,

~ Tyryndar 
"


----------



## larxenus (8. Mai 2009)

Auf meinem Server gibt es eine Gilde die "Pakt der schwarzen Hand heisst"

Die Orc NPCs sagen "Kraft und Ehre!"
Die Untoten NPC sagen Sätze wie "SIEG! Für Sylvanas!"
Ein Boss in Kral sagt: "SIEG! Für Agamagan!"
Und der Name vom 2. Boss aus Naxxramas im Konstruktviertel klingt so ähnlich wie "Göbbels" und der trägt ne Art Gasmaske...
Im Schergrat gibt es eine Quest, für die man eine Gasmaske bekommt und in ein "Konstruktionslager" geschickt wird...

Bevor Blizzard sich gedanken über Gildennamen macht, deren Inhalt in irgendeiner Form ganz eventuell mal irgendwann von Nazis hätten verwendet werden können, sollten sie sich mal Gedanken über ihre eigenden "Anspielungen" machen!


----------



## Carso1987 (8. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> na zum glück dürfen wir noch auto fahren und brot essen. sollen die mitglieder der SS ja auch öfters getan haben. mein mitleid habt ihr.





Gnarak schrieb:


> ...und bitte bannt alle Spieler die künftig im Raid nach einem SS fragen !!!!! Ich werde die jedenfall ab jetzt immer einem GM melden .
> 
> Sagen nicht einige NPC auch "Ruhm und Ehre" ??? Mir war so, als ob ich das schon öfter gehört habe. Werde darauf mal genau achten und die dann auch an Blizz melden.



ihr seid geil xD

Absolut bescheuert! Blizz hat uns den Gildennamen "Roserote Armeefraktion" geändert und mit Bans gedroht. Das ist ein Songtitel von JBO, aber angeblich würde das der echten RAF irgendwie zu nahe kommen. Man kann es auch übertrieben....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Mai 2009)

eine wc3 einheit sagt beim anklicken "ruhm und ehre den hochelfen" :O


----------



## Hordhaza (8. Mai 2009)

Carso1987 schrieb:


> ihr seid geil xD
> 
> Absolut bescheuert! Blizz hat uns den Gildennamen "Roserote Armeefraktion" geändert und mit Bans gedroht. Das ist ein Songtitel von JBO, aber angeblich würde das der echten RAF irgendwie zu nahe kommen. Man kann es auch übertrieben....




Ähnlichkeiten mit einer politischen Aussage.

Leutz, mal abgesehen davon dass der Gildenname des TE
wieder hergestellt wurde
(ja, gemeckert wurde übers ändern, aber das Blizzard sich
durch Erläuterungen belehren läßt ist ne Selbstverständlichkeit, nich?):

Blizzard
Ist
Hausherr.

und jetzt im Chor: Blizzard gehört das Spiel.
Die Leute von Blizzard entscheiden was da geschieht.

Wenn sie entscheiden, dass ab sofort alle Hordler mit
"Doof" im Namen anfangen müssen, dann,
IST
DAS
SO.

Okay, im Chor: DAS IST BLIZZARDS SPIEL. WIR SPIELER DÜRFEN ES BENUTZEN. NICHT BESTIMMEN.
Klar bestimmt der Wunsch des Spielers indirekt (Blizz will ja auch verkaufen und Umsatz machen)
aber daraus geriert sich kein MITBESTIMMUNGSRECHT der Spieler gleich welcher Form.

Sorry guys, kein Spielerbetriebsrat, keine demokratische Grundsatzentscheidung.
Ihr seid nur User - aber niemand wird euch eliminieren, solange ihr nicht Tron heisst.

Sicherlich finden das einige voll unfair und gemein, und sicherlich gibt es auch welche, die sich in ihren demokratischen Grundrechten beschnitten fühlen - aber ein Wunschkonzert von nem Spieleanbieter zu bekommen ist meines Erachtens bisher noch nicht ins Grundgesetz eingegangen.

Deswegen kann man bei solchen Sachen mit Blizz reden und erklären (wie es die entsprechende Gilde ja tat), aber sich nicht hinstellen und erläutern, dass Blizzard Rechte beschneidet oder einen an der Waffel hat oder vollkommen irre sind und gefälligst was Besseres zu tun hätten (womit wir beim Bestimmungsrecht sind, welches *chor* DIE SPIELER NICHT HABEN */chor*)


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Mai 2009)

dann sage ich mal gz 
hoffe deine gilde ist jetzt wieder zufrieden^^
wurd ja genug diskutiert^^


----------



## smutje (8. Mai 2009)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> und jetzt im Chor: Blizzard gehört das Spiel.
> Die Leute von Blizzard entscheiden was da geschieht.
> 
> Wenn sie entscheiden, dass ab sofort alle Hordler mit
> ...




*lach* ... vielen Dank - obwohl ich Hordler bin, hat mich Dein Postíng köstlich amüsiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychopatrix (8. Mai 2009)

Naja ich finde es überteiben Alle mal wieder n bisschen ...

"Ruhm und Ehre" gabs das nicht schon so oder in ähnlicherweise im alten ROM ? Genauso wie den Gruss mit der offenen Hand ?

Ein gewisser östreicher hat abgekupfert wo es nur ging ....

soweit ich weis ist auch das Hakenkreuz von den Tibetern und nicht dieser östereichischen Person.

Fakt ist ausserdem ... Marlboro die Zigarettenfirma verwendet die GENAU gleichen farben für ihre schachteln wie der herr für die Fahne .. das das noch nich verboten wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (8. Mai 2009)

Also einen Ausdruck zu verbieten, nur weil ihn ein netter Mann namens Hitler verwendet hat, ist so ziemlcih das schwachsinnigste was ich je gehört habe. Angenommen ein Massenmörder nennt seine Knarre, hmm sagen wir mal "Schatz" (ist halt nen Irrer), dann wird der Ausdruck "Schatz" für seinen Lebenspartner doch nicht auch verboten, oder?
Ruhm und Ehre ist ein ganz normaler Kodex eines Kriegers also sollte er nicht verboten werden!
Edit: Was mir grade noch einfällt: Die Orc-NPCs sagen auch manchmal "Blut und Donner". Das ist doch viel zu brutal um an 12-jährige Ohren zu gelangen xD


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (8. Mai 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> das bezieht sich nich nur aufs lied sondern vor allem war das ein offizieller spruch der SS im 3. reich.... dann gibts da auch noch die neo-naziorganisation namens BLUT und ehre aber nja....



Bübchen... nicht einfach losschreiben, vorher Gehirn aktivieren, dann zumindest den Tread überfliegen oder sich über google erkkundigen und dann zaghaft die Finger in Richtung Tastatur bewegen! Dann sollte es beim nächsten mal besser klappen...


----------



## SueySite (8. Mai 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server gibt es eine Gilde die "Pakt der schwarzen Hand heisst"
> 
> Die Orc NPCs sagen "Kraft und Ehre!"
> Die Untoten NPC sagen Sätze wie "SIEG! Für Sylvanas!"
> ...




Ganz zu Beginn der WotLK Beta hatten die feindlichen Gnome in der Boreandischen Tundra (Landebahn Kurbelzisch) noch folgendes Emote: Heute die Boreanische Tundra - morgen die ganze Welt.


----------



## gallatin8 (8. Mai 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Sagen die in OG nicht Blut und Ehre?
> 
> /wink Noraani/Alts


Die sagen wenn ich mich nicht irre "Blut und Donner!"


----------



## Ol@f (8. Mai 2009)

Die Wachen sagen "Kraft und Ehre"


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Mai 2009)

phaatom schrieb:


> Guten morgen liebe buffies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also so ein Blödsinn von Blizzard echt mal! 
*Frag mal einen GM warum es im Arsenal immer noch 45 Gilden mit dem Namen  Ruhm und Ehre  gibt.*
Egal ob die Begründung nun lautet das es mit NS-Vergangenheit zu tun oder nicht. Aber dann müssten bitteschön alle Gilden ihren Namen ändern!


----------



## numisel (9. Mai 2009)

Alles ist wieder beim Alten, wir haben unseren Gildennamen wieder und es hat sich (fast) alles normalisiert.
Das mit dem Rechtsradikalen ist in Bezug auf UNSEREN Gildennamen schwachsinn. Also in diesem Sinne ist das Thema doch abgehackt oder?


----------

